# Law is Overhyped



## Aldren (Oct 28, 2022)

Rooftop Zoro with 20 broken bones, against Hybrid Kaido. 

Zoro got a confirmed power up after this, and another very likely power up after King Fight. 



Current Law against a "Half Cocked" Black beard who isn't even using his Yami fruit. 


Current Zoro > Current Law ~ ACoC King fight Zoro > Awakened Wano Law ~ RT Zoro > RT Law


Zoro haters can try all they want to downplay him, but the truth remains the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 18 | Disagree 14 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 28, 2022)

No

Reactions: Agree 15 | Winner 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## Incognitos (Oct 28, 2022)

Pretty sure BB would have died right there if not for van auger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

Nah, If anything current Law is kinda underrated, with respect to other characters.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Aldren (Oct 28, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Pretty sure BB would have died right there if not for van auger.


Right, he would probably fall into the ocean. King achieved something similar against BM.

Ocean > DF users

No denying that

Reactions: Funny 12 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 28, 2022)

No overhype when it comes to Law, he's just that dangerous.  Zoro is as dangerous as Law


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Aldren said:


> Rooftop Zoro with 20 broken bones, against Hybrid Kaido.
> 
> Zoro got a confirmed power up after this, and another very likely power up after King Fight.
> 
> ...


I’ll say that I agree. The current wave of Law fans remind me of how people thought Hawkins, Apoo and Drake were stronger than Zoro for so long and you couldn’t tell them different until they actually saw it.

It shows a poor understanding of the series in general. Law absolutely does not deserve to be stronger than Zoro, in my opinion he has worse feats than Zoro, and he isn’t built like Luffy and Zoro in a lot of different and important ways…but I understand that Law is a popular character in the west.

I’ll just say keep reading, I’m not sure what exactly people are expecting from Law in this final saga, but being stronger than Zoro definitely shouldn’t be one of those things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Oct 28, 2022)

Law is responsible for taking out a yonkou.

That zoro you posted severely struggled against a YC1.

Law isnt overrated, zoro is.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 28, 2022)

Wow I can’t sense a single iota of bias from you @Aldren

thank you for impartiality!



- SNIP -

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> It shows a poor understanding of the series in general. Law absolutely does not deserve to be stronger than Zoro, in my opinion he has worse feats than Zoro, and he isn’t built like Luffy and Zoro in a lot of different and important ways…but I understand that Law is a popular character in the west.
> 
> I’ll just say keep reading, I’m not sure what exactly people are expecting from Law in this final saga, but being stronger than Zoro definitely shouldn’t be one of those things.



Zoro possibly ending up stronger than Law eventually doesnt contradict current law being stronger.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Incognitos (Oct 28, 2022)

zoro has a very strong offense but lacks in mobility, variety and range. That screws him over in a lot of matches.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Incognitos (Oct 28, 2022)

Also the fact that zoro can only pull out high tier moves like that once before passing out

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Zoro possibly ending up stronger than Law eventually doesnt contradict current law being stronger.


What additional powerups do you believe Zoro is lacking that would place him above Law in your eyes? When I think about what power ups people like Shanks and Mihawk have and incorporate into their styles I would say they went down a similar trajectory as Zoro did during Wano.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Aldren (Oct 28, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Law is responsible for taking out a yonkou.
> 
> That zoro you posted severely struggled against a YC1.
> 
> Law isnt overrated, zoro is.


You mean Law + Kid + Nukes are responsible for taking out a yonkou. Big emphasis on the Nukes

Zoro struggled against the Lunarian race ability due to his ignorance of said ability. And of course, Zoro haters will ignore how he had to fight to control Enma, in the middle of his battle against King. King got 3 shot by Zoro, after figuring out said ability and managing to get enma under control.

Law is being wanked to the moon for landing a hit on BB after spamming his awakening moves. As if landing a hit on a "Half Cocked" BB and making him roll in pain is anything new. 

Zoro haters downplay Wano Zoro feats simply to make Law look special.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Aldren (Oct 28, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> Wow I can’t sense a single iota of bias from you @Aldren
> 
> thank you for impartiality!
> 
> ...


You are right, all I did was post two images and point out the similarity/difference between them. Cant get any more impartial then spreading the truth and exposing the wankers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Aldren said:


> You mean Law + Kid + Nukes are responsible for taking out a yonkou. Big emphasis on the Nukes
> 
> Zoro struggled against the Lunarian race ability due to his ignorance of said ability. And of course, Zoro haters will ignore how he had to fight to control Enma, in the middle of his battle against King. King got 3 shot by Zoro, after figuring out said ability and managing to get enma under control.
> 
> ...


The most they could really say that would sort of make sense is:

“Well, he needs to be able to use ACoC for longer without passing out”

Even then I have a hard time accepting that the state is body was in didn’t play some part in that.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rey (Oct 28, 2022)

Law's feats against BB are overrated. Nothing Zoro couldn't do. We just need to see more from Law.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The most they could really say that would sort of make sense is:
> 
> “Well, he needs to be able to use ACoC for longer without passing out”
> 
> Even then I have a hard time accepting that the state is body was in didn’t play some part in that.


The state of Zoros body had nothing to do with his ACoC time limit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The state of Zoros body had nothing to do with his ACoC time limit


Oda has shown haki being drained from one’s body as a depletion of the body physically. When Luffy runs out of haki he looks skinny and shriveled up, when Enma drains Zoro’s arm it looks the same. The state of one’s body has something to do with their haki.

Even beyond all of that, why give Zoro the power at all and not Law? It’s the most important upgrade in the series that is the realm of top tiers. Why give it to Zoro (in the same chapter as Luffy no less) if we were intended to place Law above him.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What additional powerups do you believe Zoro is lacking that would place him above Law in your eyes? When I think about what power ups people like Shanks and Mihawk have and incorporate into their styles I would say they went down a similar trajectory as Zoro did during Wano.


Sure these characters could have had a similar development. I'm not saying Zoro won't get to the level of shanks and Mihawk eventually too. He'd probably even end up considerably stronger eventually and might even end up in a realm around Roger/wb or even above that if Ryuuma was above that and he becomes > Ryuuma. I have no problems with that at all. When zoro shows he's able to keep fighting with AdvCoc consistently over some extended period, which is probably next fight, he should be on sky split Luffy level or Yamato level, which is approximately where law and kid are currently to me. His Wano level to me is closer to round 1 adv COC Luffy level, give or take.

I do agree Zoro has great AP/hax for his placement, like Hancock, so he's probably a character that has more ability to push above his level than others, like for example Marco, but his overall level isn't just determined by his AP and his AP isn't sufficient to give him a much high placement yet, as he'd still lose to characters that currently just scale above him, even if that's only for now.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Oda has shown haki being drained from one’s body as a depletion of the body physically. When Luffy runs out of haki he looks skinny and shriveled up, when Enma drains Zoro’s arm it looks the same. The state of one’s body has something to do with their haki.


Zoro specifically mentions how enma is going to kill him nothing about his body condition 


MartyMcFly1 said:


> Even beyond all of that, why give Zoro the power at all and not Law? It’s the most important upgrade in the series that is the realm of top tiers. Why give it to Zoro (in the same chapter as Luffy no less) if we were intended to place Law above him.


Is yamato now stronger than law?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Sure these characters could have had a similar development. I'm not saying Zoro won't get to the level of shanks and Mihawk eventually too. He'd probably considerably stronger eventually and might even end up in a realm around Roger/wb or even above that if Ryuuma was above that and he becomes > Ryuuma. I have no problems with that at all. When zoro shows he's able to keep fighting with AdvCoc consistently over some extended period, which is probably next fight, he should be on sky split Luffy level or Yamato level, which is approximately where law and kid are currently to me. His Wano level to me is closer to round 1 adv COC Luffy level, give or take.


You think Law is on sky split level? I actually believe he’ll never reach that level in the main story, though he might in the epilogue or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You think Law is on sky split level? I actually believe he’ll never reach that level in the main story, though he might in the epilogue or something.



Yea I think current law and kid are around Yamato and/or even round 2 adv COC base Luffy level. I do agree they are below pre awakening all-gears Luffy.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Zoro specifically mentions how enma is going to kill him nothing about his body condition
> 
> Is yamato now stronger than law?


Like I said, haki has _something_ to do with the body. They aren’t completely unrelated or haki being depleted wouldn’t drain their physical bodies in such a way.

Yamato skipped some steps on her way to ACoC. That’s why she can use that but not Ryuo. I also wouldn’t say Yamato is far away from Law in strength even if he edges her out slightly.




Ludi said:


> Yea I think current law and kid are around Yamato and round 2 adv COC base Luffy level.


Law cannot split the sky though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Oct 28, 2022)

Law 's so called 'deadly' internal attacks haven't seriously damaged any character yet lol..not even Doffy. He has shitty haki and ap as well. He is by far one of the most wanked OP characters

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Beast (Oct 28, 2022)

Marty is the worst tier specialist. 


His arguments come from what he thinks happens at the EoS, as if he knows Oda and what happens EoS.

Law is fighting Teach comfortably and is worthy 3B, it must make you cry knowing that’s what Oda is writing. It’s not hype, it’s facts.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Law cannot split the sky though.



No, not all characters on or above sky split base Luffy level have (displayed) AdvCoc (on that level). That doesn't mean someone who didn't do that specific thing cannot scale to or above that character. 

But you have this Luffy above all SHs, all SNs, all admirals, fleet admirals, Oden, prime ray, prime garp, dragon, etc (or at least the ones that don't display that specific feat)?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ludi said:


> No, not all characters on or above sky split base Luffy level have (displayed) AdvCoc (on that level). That doesn't mean someone who didn't do that specific thing cannot scale to or above that character.
> 
> But you have this Luffy above all SHs, all SNs, all admirals, fleet admirals, Oden, prime ray, prime garp, dragon, etc (or at least the ones that don't display that specific feat)?


There’s characters I think probably can split the sky based on what they’ve shown or their position in the story and characters I think probably can’t, but I don’t wanna get into the weeds on this.

I do believe this is an important indicator of strength.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 28, 2022)

Law is stronger than Zoro, deal with it

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 11 | Disagree 6


----------



## Rumbero (Oct 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> No


Yes

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 28, 2022)

Aldren said:


> Rooftop Zoro with 20 broken bones, against Hybrid Kaido.
> 
> Zoro got a confirmed power up after this, and another very likely power up after King Fight.
> 
> ...


Yeah Zoro vs casual hybrid kaido (no adcoc, not enraged. No drunk modes, no flaming mode) is impressive 

Zoro > law coz he beat King? Lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> There’s characters I think probably can split the sky based on what they’ve shown or their position in the story and characters I think probably can’t, but I don’t wanna get into the weeds on this.
> 
> I do believe this is an important indicator of strength.



I never disagreed but it's not the ONLY important indicator and it's not a necessary condition to reach current no gears Luffy level either.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2022)

Law in 2 vs 1, or against careless fighters, or against unfocused opponents >>>>> Law in 1 vs 1 or against competent individuals 

That said, Law is incredibly strong
Just saying that he is stronger than Zoro is pure bias

Let's compare same exact situation

Zoro openly challenges Kaido 1 vs 1 to protect defeated Luffy
They clash, Zoro wins the clash, blitzes Kaido and lands an hit on him which injuries the Emperor, leaving him with a scar





Law openly challenges Kaido 1 vs 1 to protect exhausted Zoro
They clash- no, Kaido just blitzes him like trash 






Speaks for itself 
Same exact situation completely different outcomes
Just like Kid vs Kaido's tornado and Zoro vs Kaido's tornado and many other similar issues 
How he fuck is Zoro not better than Law and Kid

Law was in awe when he saw weakened Adv Cocless Zoro's Ashura... he wasn't moved at all when he saw Kid's Awakening 
Make Zoro not having almost all his bones broken 
Add Advanced Conqueror's Haki on top of that, which means a boost of at least a full tier and more
Come on

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Oct 28, 2022)

Stay salty legion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 28, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Law in 2 vs 1, or against careless fighters, or against unfocused opponents >>>>> Law in 1 vs 1 or against competent individuals
> 
> That said, Law is incredibly strong
> Just saying that he is stronger than Zoro is pure bias
> ...


A casual club swing vs a thunda Bagua using conquers haki

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2022)

The difference is your comparing Zoro’s Strongest Move to Law’s second strongest move that scales massively bellow his strongest move.

Zoro can probably match Law up until PW, at which point Law has Zoro outclassed and this is reflected in their bounties too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> A casual club swing vs a thunda Bagua using conquers haki


A guy with almost all his bones broken winning a clash and wounding his opponent vs a guy with his body more or less fine being treated as nothing 

I would rather be the first

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Oct 28, 2022)

JoNdule said:


> Yeah Zoro vs casual hybrid kaido (no adcoc, not enraged. No drunk modes, no flaming mode) is impressive
> 
> Zoro > law coz he beat King? Lol


At least he beat someone. When was the last time Law defeated someone without help

Reactions: Funny 5 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 28, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> A guy with almost all his bones broken winning a clash and wounding his opponent vs a guy with his body more or less fine being treated as nothing
> 
> I would rather be the first


King > Kaido

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 28, 2022)

Law and Kidd are very strong, it's just that they are weaker than Zoro, even combined.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The difference is your comparing Zoro’s Strongest Move to Law’s second strongest move that scales massively bellow his strongest move.
> 
> Zoro can probably match Law up until PW, at which point Law has Zoro outclassed and this is reflected in their bounties too.


**Zoro’s strongest move when he was critically injured and could barely stand.

Current fresh Zoro using King of Hell style is a different animal.




MrPopo said:


> King > Kaido


The difference here, is if current Zoro started fresh he would dust King. Fresh current Luffy would have an extreme diff fight on his hands against Kaido.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Law would never be able to tag Zoro with awakening. He’s lacking too much in haki and physical stats. Zoro also clearly outshined Law on the rooftop, and while Law confirmed that he already knew awakening before the rooftop, Zoro only got stronger after the rooftop. I don’t understand why people just ignore this all the time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Also the fact that zoro can only pull out high tier moves like that once before passing out



Awakening was very stamina taxing for Law/Kid in Wano, too, but now Law’s spamming it in fights from the get-go. Expecting current Zoro to still have as big a stamina limit with ACoC the next time he fights is awfully presumptuous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

I was reading Zoro vs King back and comparing it to Sanji Vs Queen and was surprised at how many more double page spreads Sanji vs Queen had compared to Zoro vs King.

Did Oda care less about the Zoro Vs King fight? No. Zoro does have a lot of double page spread attacks on Onigashima, it’s just that they’re against Kaido. From now  on I think Oda intends for us to be scaling Zoro closer to Kaido than King. That’s why out of all the supernova, Zoro and Luffy unlocked the power that splits the heavens and creates Yonkou/Pirate Kings.

We’ll find out soon enough.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trance (Oct 28, 2022)

law gets rated very fairly

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ludi (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Zoro’s strongest move when he was critically injured and could barely stand.


Characters usually use their strongest attack as a final attack in difficult fights, so while they are far from fresh. AP doesn't necessarily seem to drop if someone can only fight for a bit longer / only have enough left to use their final attacks. 


MartyMcFly1 said:


> current Zoro


Current zoro in his next difficult fight will quite likely show better feats than Wano Zoro, indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> **Zoro’s strongest move when he was critically injured and could barely stand.
> 
> Current fresh Zoro using King of Hell style is a different animal.
> 
> ...


Injuries rarely effect characters AP in One Piece during critical moments like this. For example Luffy in worse condition then Zoro pulls out his strongest move in BG against Kaidou. Zoro himself also considered the Asura he used on Kaidou the limit of his ability; not simply his cap due to injuries.

So I doubt that Asura would be much better there is Zoro was at full health. Now perhaps Current Zoro with his full arc gains in Wano could do better, but I’m still not believing his Asura is anywhere near PW without some feats backing that up; and Law also has gotten stronger from his full Wano gains too as we are now seeing against Teach. 
—-
And again there is a strong narrative implication that Law is above Zoro; as he went up against a Yonko in Wano and is going up against another Yonko now. While Zoro has only faced Yonko Commanders so far. Likewise Law’s bounty reflects a fairly significant gap between the two as well. 
—-
Zoro also has much more room to grow then Law. Law is pretty much at the limit of his DF abilities with Awakening and at best will get ACoC in the future; though he may also die here against Teach.

Zoro still has to master ACoC and Enma. Then he likely is going to get the Shodai Kitetsu (or whatever that sword is called); and turn some if not all of his Blades Black. As well as likely learning the skill to cut Diamond. Zoro also has at least 2 major fights left against Shiryu and WG; and this is assuming he doesn’t fight Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2022)

Ludi said:


> Characters usually use their strongest attack as a final attack in difficult fights, so while they are far from fresh. AP doesn't necessarily seem to drop if someone can only fight for a bit longer / only have enough left to use their final attacks.



... unless that is clearly emphasized 

Arlong to injured Zoro "you could have done better if you weren't in this condition" (and that was before he knew about how serious was Zoro's injury)

Zoro had almost his bones broken, it was noticed by Law (who is a medician and a pretty tough individual in his own right) that he should have not been even able to move or something like that
Yeah he was nerfed, it's factual

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Injuries rarely effect characters AP in One Piece during critical moments like this. For example Luffy in worse condition then Zoro pulls out his strongest move in BG against Kaidou. Zoro himself also considered the Asura he used on Kaidou the limit of his ability; not simply his cap due to injuries.
> 
> So I doubt that Asura would be much better there is Zoro was at full health. Now perhaps Current Zoro with his full arc gains in Wano could do better, but I’m still not believing his Asura is anywhere near PW without some feats backing that up; and Law also has gotten stronger from his full Wano gains too as we are now seeing against Teach.
> —-
> ...


If we weren’t supposed to view Zoro being able to get that attack off at all as impressive, I don’t think Oda would have shown Law reacting to it in that way. Or had people comment on the state Zoro was in multiple times prior to him unleashing the attack.

Zoro and Luffy were in similar states and required similar recovery time, however Zoro didn’t have awakening supplementing his stamina, he also didn’t even understand what he was doing with ACoC and Luffy had mastered it at that point.

Law having a higher bounty as a captain makes sense to me, but if it was a reflection of his strength then it would be lower than Luffy’s.

Another sword I’ll give you, but I don’t think there’s any additional skill to cutting diamond than what he already has. Zoro’s swords are already black while he’s fighting, just not permanently.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Oct 28, 2022)

Aldren said:


> You mean Law + Kid + Nukes are responsible for taking out a yonkou. Big emphasis on the Nukes
> 
> Zoro struggled against the Lunarian race ability due to his ignorance of said ability. And of course, Zoro haters will ignore how he had to fight to control Enma, in the middle of his battle against King. King got 3 shot by Zoro, after figuring out said ability and managing to get enma under control.
> 
> ...


Its not about controlling enma, enma just takes a TON of stamina to use(which oden had, and zoro lacks for now) enma was sucking zoro dry so zoro had to resolve to end the fight quickly before he passed out, which is exactly what ended up happening.

Its not about taming some sword, its about having the capacity to use it freely. A child cant wield a 2 handed sword, but if they train enough and get enough strength when they get older they can wield it properly. Its not like a 2 handed sword rejects the child, they just dont have the capacity to use it.


----------



## Beast (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> From now  on I think Oda intends for us to be scaling Zoro closer to Kaido than King.


Loooooooooooooooool

This isn’t Zolo piece

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> If we weren’t supposed to view Zoro being able to get that attack off at all as impressive, I don’t think Oda would have shown Law reacting to it in that way. Or had people comment on the state Zoro was in multiple times prior to him unleashing the attack.
> 
> Zoro and Luffy were in similar states and required similar recovery time, however Zoro didn’t have awakening supplementing his stamina, he also didn’t even understand what he was doing with ACoC and Luffy had mastered it at that point.
> 
> ...


The argument wasn’t about whether Zoro was impressive or not. It’s about whether Asura was more impressive then PW.
—-
Putting the Luffy example aside then Law utilized PW after taking an enormous amount of damage too from Kaidou & BM.
—-
Bounties are always a reflection of strength. Luffy’s bounty is an exception since the Gorosei are hiding his abilities from the world. So it’s his bounty that’s lower then it should be rather then Law’s being higher then it should be.

Also I don’t see any instance where someone is given a nearly 2Billion higher bounty then another Pirate they are weaker then just because they are a captain and they aren’t. Zoro’s bounty is higher then most captains in the verse because he is stronger then them. The fact that Law’s bounty is so far above his is due to the fact that he is weaker then Law.
—-
Turning them permanently Black is obviously going to be a power up. Zoro’s other eye also could be another CoO power up too. Ultimately Zoro has more potential to grow then Law at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law would never be able to tag Zoro with awakening. He’s lacking too much in haki and physical stats. Zoro also clearly outshined Law on the rooftop, abd while Law confirmed that he already knew awakening before the rooftop, Zoro only got stronger after the rooftop. I don’t understand why people just ignore this all the time.



I mention this in literally every Law/Zoro thread. Where are his champions? His defenders???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beast (Oct 28, 2022)

AdCoC is soo strong but Luffy had to awaken his DF to actually beat Kaidou after already mastering AdCoC.

Make it make sense.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The argument wasn’t about whether Zoro was impressive or not. It’s about whether Asura was more impressive then PW.
> —-
> Putting the Luffy example aside then Law utilized PW after taking an enormous amount of damage too from Kaidou & BM.
> —-
> ...


The argument was about whether or not Asura would have been more impressive had Zoro not been critically injured. Even among Zoro’s injuries, these were far beyond anything we’d seen maybe except for the damage he got from Kuma. I don’t think anyone would try to say that Zoro wasn’t any weaker against the Pacifista and Kuma due to his injuries.

Even considering ‘battle damage’, Zoro’s was far and above that.

Oda directly stated that bounties are not a reflection of strength. Also, being a crewmate of someone doesn’t somewhat ‘cap’ their bounty? Do you believe Zoro to be roughly 1/3 the strength of Kidd or Law.

Turning them permanently black might be a powerup. But I don’t see how that would provide any utility when they’re already black in battle. Roger, Shanks or Whitebeard didn’t permanently black their blades.


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> it’s because you’re slow. Law didn’t use awakening on rooftop meaning he didn’t go all out like your boy did with ashura.



I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views. Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening; it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did. Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.

Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals, because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.

Zoro stood alone against Kaidou and tagged him with Ashura, scarring him. Law tried to stand alone against Kaidou and never even had a prayer of tagging of him with Awakening (even if he did, it would have only done about the same amount of damage, as BM was able to shake off his awakening by itself, too).

Law took one partial TB that Zoro was nice enough to soften the blow in front of him for and was taken completely out of the fight. Law was in awe (jaw on the floor) of Zoro’s durability and endurance when he saved them from Hakai and could still keep fighting. It can’t be overstated how badly Zoro outperformed Law by when they had to share a stage together.

I said in a different thread about how Law and Kid are nigh-equals, but their stats are balanced differently. Law has an awakening that’s extremely difficult to land (basically guarantees he’s open to counterattacks), but is far more devastating than Kid’s, which is far more difficult to avoid. Law may have insanely high AP (higher than Zoro or Kid), but those aren’t the only stats that matter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 28, 2022)

Z


Empathy said:


> I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views. Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening; it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did. Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.
> 
> Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals, because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.
> 
> ...


Lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> Loooooooooooooooool
> 
> This isn’t Zolo piece


I didn’t say that, but Zoro is the first member of the Strawhat crew and we’ve been following his journey of strength from the very beginning.

It’s Zoro piece before it’s Law Piece, I’ll tell you that much.




Beast said:


> - SNIP -


When Luffy awakened his devil fruit did he start stomping Kaido? Or did their fight look basically the same in terms of difficulty?


----------



## Beast (Oct 28, 2022)

Law was going all out but forgot the all bit 


MartyMcFly1 said:


> It’s Zoro piece before it’s Law Piece, I’ll tell you that much.


You didn’t say what I quoted from your post?


so, why Law a D and Zoro isn’t?
Why is Law a captain and rival of the MC but Zoro Isn’t?
Zoro piece, you must think Zoro is a sasuke equivalent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> Looool and you’re not racist because you have a black friend?
> 
> 
> You sound worst then slow… I say you sound stupid.



It’s very obvious that when you can’t come up with an intelligent response you just resort to name-calling. Seek help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

JoNdule said:


> Z
> 
> Lol



Like I said, where is Law’s true champion when we need him/her here?! Is anybody out there who can answer the call???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 28, 2022)

Reject reality, embrace Zoroism.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Beast (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> It’s very obvious that when you can’t come up with an intelligent response you just resort to name-calling. Seek help.


you thought I was going to write back a wall of text?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views. Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening; it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did. Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.
> 
> Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals, because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.
> 
> ...



Anybody??? Please!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 28, 2022)

Zoro fans are so insecure

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> you thought I was going to write back a wall of text?



Of course I didn’t. I don’t think you’re capable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Anybody!! Please!!!


I read it all.

@Empathy 

You’re begging bruh.


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> I read it all.



Congrats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The argument was about whether or not Asura would have been more impressive had Zoro not been critically injured. Even among Zoro’s injuries, these were far beyond anything we’d seen maybe except for the damage he got from Kuma. I don’t think anyone would try to say that Zoro wasn’t any weaker against the Pacifista and Kuma due to his injuries.
> 
> Even considering ‘battle damage’, Zoro’s was far and above that.
> 
> ...


Like I said I don’t agree as there are dozens of examples of characters being heavily injured in One Piece and their AP not being effected. I even gave you the example of Law and PW, which is extremely relevant to what we are discussing here. 
——
I don’t agree that Zoro’s damage was significantly worse then Law’s. Law’s own crew were convinced Law was near death from the damage he was taking from BM multiple times during that fight prior to PW. And Zoro is shown up and about just like Law after the 1 week of rest, both still having bandages; and this is even despite Zoro taking the Medicine and fighting King after using Asura 
—-
Oda states that bounties can be impacted by other factors then just strength, making it difficult to determine strength by bounty at times. Just because something is difficult doesn’t mean it’s impossible. Given their is a near 2Bil difference in bounty between Zoro and Law it’s fairly easy in this instance to determine whose stronger. Otherwise you will need to show me outside of major exceptions, where the bounty gap is so huge an one character is still stronger then another.
——
Doesn’t need to provide utility other then an amp to AP.  That’s where Zoro is lacking next to Law anyway.

Roger/Shanks/Etc… aren’t as good of Swordsman as EoS Zoro


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> @Empathy
> 
> You’re begging bruh.



I really am. This is me rn.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

I like both Zoro and Law, btw. Both are basically same character; cool, stoic swordsman types. I just honestly think Zoro is stronger is all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Sanji (Oct 28, 2022)

Commander Slayer Zoro will have his time soon fellas no need to embarrass yourselves

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> Law was going all out but forgot the all bit
> You didn’t say what I quoted from your post?
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of D’s met unfortunate endings and went on to have minimal plot significance.

Zoro is *significantly* more important to the story than Law.

It’s shocking that I even need to say this.




Beast said:


> Looooooool
> 
> 
> I knew you don’t read OP or maybe you do but you turn off your screen first. Who knows.


So in your mind awakened Luffy was stomping Kaido?


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 28, 2022)

Beast said:


> AdCoC is soo strong but Luffy had to awaken his DF to actually beat Kaidou after already mastering AdCoC.
> 
> Make it make senseSimple


Simple because Luffy was lacking seriously.

He was lacking in  brute strenght. Luffy's fighting style is about punching and slamming.

His strenght wasnt enough to realy Hurt Kaido. Ad CoC wasnt going to completely change that.

For ad CoC Luffy to still fail to Beat Kaido it mean his physical state are weak.

That is what his awakening helped in. Give him immense physical strenght also take away the Time limit.

The first attack Luffy gave Kaido in Gear 5 realy did a number on Kaido, you can even see Kaido having stars over his heads, or having trouble Moving and panting heavily.

These are sign or an attacks working on someone.

Then finaly you have Kaido's Horn breaking against Bargin Gun.

Prior to that all Luffy's attack werent realy working on Kaido cause his strenght was lacking.

He couldnt realy Hurt kaido even with King Kong Gun. Ad CoC isnt enough if your base strenght isnt great beforehand.

Mainwhile You have Yamato with Hybrid +ad CoC only able to give Kaido a  bloody lips.

The only explanation is that like luffy her base states already were so weak than ad CoC couldnt push her further.

Yamato will need to master her DF and develop her physical strenght to realy have the AP to Hurt someone like Kaido.


Then you have Rooftop Zoro.

Zoro's fighting style is all about cutting. The moment Kaido's durability can be overcome by Zoro's cutting attack its over.

Zoro was able to cut Kaido in Dragon form which greatly surprised Big Mom and Killer then perma scared Kaido in Asura.

Unlike Luffy and Yamato Zoro already got the AP to seriously Hurt Kaido. By adding ad CoC in his Arsenal on top of this Oda is sending us a strong message. Someone like Zoro wont need a DF to Beat a Yonko.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 28, 2022)

Law beat a Yonko and is fighting another one solo it’s clearly that right now he’s supposed to be stronger than Zoro until further notice but in the end Zoro will be stronger though .


----------



## Soba (Oct 28, 2022)

Oh my god how is this even debatable still

The guy is worth 3b, took out a Yonkou and is fighting another Yonkou and we still get a Zoro is stronger in disguise thread 

Imagine if the roles were reversed and we had Zoro tagging and clashing evenly with Gura quakes BB and people were here claiming Law is stronger 

Law isn't overrated. Most of the OL rates him perfectly except for a certain fanbase for some reason

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 28, 2022)

It's okay

Zoro will fight an admiral or top tier 1v1 in final war

No need to cry and rely on headcanons "zoro is better coz he has adcoc and will be WSS" 
Nobody cares 
Portrayal and feats wise : SN trio were hyped by Oda as strongest wg members not zoro

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Djomla (Oct 28, 2022)

Zoro the Chicken is easily the most overrated character im the fandom.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 28, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> Oh my god how is this even debatable still
> 
> The guy is worth 3b, took out a Yonkou and is fighting another Yonkou and we still get a Zoro is stronger in disguise thread
> 
> ...


Exactly

They say Sanji sucks coz he didn't fight on the rooftop against rocks duo
They even use that to say Killer> sanji

Here they are claiming Dudes who fought serious BM 2v1 , fighting yonko 1v1 in serous battles...are below ZORO COz he beat King


----------



## convict (Oct 28, 2022)

You are 100% correct @Aldren don't let the haters get you down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Great Potato (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Like I said, where is Law’s true champion when we need him/her here?! Is anybody out there who can answer the call???



Law fans talk a big game, but don't have the same fighting spirit as Kid Gang, that's why we got CoC and they don't.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Soldierofficial (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views. Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening; it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did. Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.
> 
> Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals, because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.
> 
> ...



Careers


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> *I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views. Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop* just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening; it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did. Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.


Law did not use his awakening on the rooftop so yes he was holding back. Law's awakening along with Kidds was the reason that Big mom got serious in their fight. 


Then you even have Big mom complementing Law on how dangerous his Awakening attacks are


Then there's the island buster puncture Willie







Compare that to before where kidd and Law weren't even able to push big mom to use bigger mom. It's pretty clear that Law was holding back an ace up his sleeve. 





Empathy said:


> Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals,


Law's injection shot was able to pierce kaidos scales and gamma knife got replaced by much stronger techniques 



Empathy said:


> because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.


A casual red hawk was enough to make Kaido dodge, making Kaido dodge isn't as great as it seems.





Empathy said:


> Zoro stood alone against Kaidou and tagged him with Ashura, scarring him. Law tried to stand alone against Kaidou and never even had a prayer of tagging of him with Awakening (even if he did, it would have only done about the same amount of damage, as BM was able to shake off his awakening by itself, too).


Kaido himself admits Law's abilities throws him off and we just saw Law create an open to land his awakening attack 

Big mom begging Law not use Shock Wille 



Empathy said:


> Law took one partial TB that Zoro was nice enough to soften the blow in front of him for and was taken completely out of the fight. Law was in awe (jaw on the floor) of Zoro’s durability and endurance when he saved them from Hakai and could still keep fighting. It can’t be overstated how badly Zoro outperformed Law by when they had to share a stage together.


Then Law went onto to fight and defeat Big mom an emperor along side kidd while zoro went on to have an extreme diff fight with king. Narratively defeating a yonkou in a 2v1 is far more impressive than defeating king in a 1v1 especially since we were shown with Greenbull how King and Queen are far beneath top tiers.



Then there's this for Law and Kidd as well










Empathy said:


> I said in a different thread about how Law and Kid are nigh-equals, but their stats are balanced differently. Law has an awakening that’s extremely difficult to land (basically guarantees he’s open to counterattacks), but is far more devastating than Kid’s, which is far more difficult to avoid. Law may have insanely high AP (higher than Zoro or Kid), but those aren’t the only stats that matter.


I don't know where you get that Law's awakening attacks are difficult to land when we've seem him land it countless times so far the only one is Puncture Willie and he was still able to pull it off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Friendly 1


----------



## Corax (Oct 28, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Pretty sure BB would have died right there if not for van auger.


Well BM would have died too if not for Kaido's help. DF users can't swim and die quickly in the water.


----------



## The crazy hacker (Oct 28, 2022)

Aldren said:


> Rooftop Zoro with 20 broken bones, against Hybrid Kaido.
> 
> Zoro got a confirmed power up after this, and another very likely power up after King Fight.
> 
> ...


Its ok if you wanna say that Zoro>Law but trying to put wano Law on the same level as RT Zoro is downplaying Law.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Incognitos (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Awakening was very stamina taxing for Law/Kid in Wano, too, but now Law’s spamming it in fights from the get-go. Expecting current Zoro to still have as big a stamina limit with ACoC the next time he fights is awfully presumptuous.


Rail Gun and Kroom or whatever laws is did a lot more damage to BM than zoros asura did to kaidou. They're higher level attacks and law and kid can use their awakening a lot more than zoro can use asura.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 28, 2022)

Zoro scar wasn't even highlighted 
Kaido didn't bother hyping zoro

He also scarred Zoro in hybrid form while Oden did it to zoan kaido and had him on the floor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Incognitos (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Like I said, where is Law’s true champion when we need him/her here?! Is anybody out there who can answer the call???


Shiba is all over it. He's given out 6 Optimistic ratings in this thread alone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aldren (Oct 28, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Its ok if you wanna say that Zoro>Law but trying to put wano Law on the same level as RT Zoro is downplaying Law.


I'm not putting RT Zoro > Current Law. You can clearly see below the images, that I have Current Law above RT Zoro.

I'm just exposing the double standards Zoro haters have, where they wank Law feats but downplay what Zoro has done.

RT Zoro was just an example as he tagged Hybrid Kaido in a 1v1 after calling him out. What Law has done against BB isn't something that definitely puts him over Zoro, as Law wankers have recently claimed.

Current Zoro who has 2 power ups after RT feat, is more than capable of a similar showing, if not better, against a "Half Cocked" BB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Anybody??? Please!!!





Empathy said:


> I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views.


Okay...


Empathy said:


> Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening;


This is just wrong in every way and entirely headcanon. Law had multiple chances to use his Awakening on the Rooftop but chose not to. He could've done what you guys so love to say, used one of the other members as a distraction to use Awakening. Or simply used it instead of his normal attacks. He sure as hell coulda used Shock Wille instead of Gamma Knife. How you read the Rooftop fight and determined that Law didn't use Awakening, not cause he _didn't_ want to, but cause he _couldn't_, is beyond me.


Empathy said:


> it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did


Really? You really think Awakening wouldn't have affected the outcome? Lemme show you just ONE scenario where Awakening woulda drastically changed the situation.
-They we're about to BFR Big Mom
-She's on her way to the ocean floor and she screams for her homies to come help her, unfortunately, they don't come cause they can't hear her.
-Law had cast R• Room and her jobbing ass, and she tanks into the ocean. Out of the game, now all 5 can focus on Kaido. Zoro still gets out of commission, but this time, Law, Luffy and Kid 3v1 Kaido, with Law n Kid spamming Awakening and Luffy spamming his newly-awakened AdCoC.


Empathy said:


> Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.


Up above, I just gave you ONE instance where Law could've done something he INTENTIONALLY didn't do. Just like majority of the Rooftop. Outperforming someone who's not putting in their best while you're putting in yours isn't a great achievement, sorry to say.
According to y'all, Zoro also outperformed Kid, despite Kid multiple times, blitzing and overpowering even the stronger Bigger Mom, things he coulda done on the Rooftop, but didn't.
You get the gist.


Empathy said:


> Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals, because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.


Why're you talking like Kaido didn't shrug off every attack from Zoro beyond casually? And even Ashura was shrugged off casually with a "you've done enough".
And what do you mean Law got no fanfare? Kaido literally told Law at some point, "Trafalgar, your abilities throw me off", while coughing blood or something. That's no fanfare huh.
Bruh, even Samurai got passed Kaido's scales, they just didn't get deep enough, like Zoro.
Kaido didn't dodge Dragon Blaze, Zoro missed. Not to mention all the Dragon Blaze hype was attributed to Enma (Zoro's Haki, but Enma nonetheless). Big Mom talked about Enma, Kaido mentioned strange Haki in Enma. That was the entire reason why people thought Zoro was using Oden's Haki, remember?


Empathy said:


> Zoro stood alone against Kaidou and tagged him with Ashura, scarring him. Law tried to stand alone against Kaidou and never even had a prayer of tagging of him with Awakening (even if he did, it would have only done about the same amount of damage, as BM was able to shake off his awakening by itself, too).


Zoro called out to Kaido, and Kaido faced him with mere Hybrid and basic nameless AdCoCless club swings. Law called out to Kaido and Kaido rushed out to him with AdCoC Thunder Bagua, which is a callback to his acknowledgement of Law's abilities from before.
Zoro "clashing" with super casual Kaido might be impressive to you, but Kaido deeming Law worthy of a named AdCoC attack while not deeming Zoro of such, in the exact same scenario, speaks better of Law.


Empathy said:


> Law took one partial TB that Zoro was nice enough to soften the blow in front of him for and was taken completely out of the fight.


He was taken completely out of the fight, but went to fight Big Mom soon afterwards huh.


Empathy said:


> Law was in awe (jaw on the floor) of Zoro’s durability and endurance when he saved them from Hakai and could still keep fighting. It can’t be overstated how badly Zoro outperformed Law by when they had to share a stage together.


Refer to what I've said above already. Law being impressed by Zoro doesn't say "Law is inferior to Zoro" or insinuate that Law is inferior to Zoro. Law took (named) attack(s) from Kaido, with his stamina-draining fruit. Then went on to fight Big Mom and took multiple named attacks from her too. Went ahead to use the even more heavy Awakening for a good while, and while setting up Puncture Wille, Big Mom was literally hitting this man with AdCoC blows to the head, and he didn't go down. That speaks of his durability, and more importantly, his endurance.
Zoro outperformed someone who wasn't trying hard to perform, unlike Zoro. Outperforming such a person isn't that hard a thing. I'm sure even a random average stranger can outspeed Usain Bolt if Usain were jogging and this stranger was running at full throttle.


Empathy said:


> I said in a different thread about how Law and Kid are nigh-equals, but their stats are balanced differently. Law has an awakening that’s extremely difficult to land (basically guarantees he’s open to counterattacks), but is far more devastating than Kid’s, which is far more difficult to avoid. Law may have insanely high AP (higher than Zoro or Kid), but those aren’t the only stats that matter.


I like how you talk about AP, because when talking about matchups with Zoro, AP is the only thing the Legion brings up. "He hits harder"
"He 3-shot King"
Blah blah, yada yada

Not to mention giving Zoro stats that he doesn't even have, like having the ability to react to Sanji's max speed, when Queen, who could see/sense King, who was blitzing and nearly blitzing Zoro for the majority of the match, couldn't even sense Sanji. Sanji went invisible to even his Haki.

So, yeah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 28, 2022)

Careers


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 28, 2022)

Check out the unofficial spoilers


----------



## Soba (Oct 28, 2022)

How did Zoro even outperform Law on the rooftop  

Pretty sure Law was right after Luffy for rooftop MVP


----------



## Soba (Oct 28, 2022)

Current Zoro with Ashura will still deal lesser dmg and a smaller scar than Oden btw, and if he can't even replicate that level of dmg against an emperor he is nowhere comparable to Law who actually beat one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Firo (Oct 28, 2022)

Why are Zolo fans still talking about Asura when all it did was piss Kaido off and make him club him? He was outperformed by Luffy right afterwards too. He didn’t do anywhere near the amount of damage that Law and Kid did. But I know the generic reply will be that he was hurt. Well they all were and they fought longer than he did and he was struggling with King, getting embarrassed and flung around like a rag doll disarming him in the process.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Oct 28, 2022)

Aldren said:


> You mean Law + Kid + Nukes are responsible for taking out a yonkou. Big emphasis on the Nukes
> 
> Zoro struggled against the Lunarian race ability due to his ignorance of said ability. And of course, Zoro haters will ignore how he had to fight to control Enma, in the middle of his battle against King. King got 3 shot by Zoro, after figuring out said ability and managing to get enma under control.
> 
> ...


Ok, zoro + marco + enma are responsible for taking out king.

Big emphasis on enma

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Sablés (Oct 28, 2022)

> Law is Overhyped​



Interesting. I wonder how-

Oh it's just Law vs Zoro #4304021

Nah, I'm good.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Firo (Oct 28, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Interesting. I wonder how-
> 
> 
> Oh it's just Law vs Zoro #4304021
> ...


It’s funny to entertain sometimes but I told you, the only thing Zlegion members got going for them is tier lists. They don’t care about character progression at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Kudos for stepping up. @MrPopo



MrPopo said:


> Law did not use his awakening on the rooftop so yes he was holding back. Law's awakening along with Kidds was the reason that Big mom got serious in their fight.
> 
> 
> Then you even have Big mom complementing Law on how dangerous his Awakening attacks are
> ...



I’m well aware of how the fight went before they used awakening and after; I don’t really need a recap. You’re misunderstanding what I’m saying here. Just because Law and Kid didn’t use their awakenings doesn’t mean they were, “_holding back_,” or not giving it their all. It was affirmed multiple times that the RT5 were fighting just to stay alive on the rooftop and they compared fighting the two of them together as like being in Hell; they had to be split up first.

The excuse that they were just, “_holding back,” _against Kaidou and BM as a way to absolve their lackluster performance portrays it as if they just decided to go easy on the Yonkou or simply got off to a slow start, when they were actually fighting just to stay alive the entire time. Law and Kid’s awakenings aren’t power-up modes that give them stat boosts across the board or anything. They’re just techniques that had enough firepower to actually do some real damage to the Yonkou.

But say hypothetically they did decide to use their awakenings on the rooftop; they knew it wouldn’t affect the outcome if the Yonkou weren’t split up. Even if Law and Kid concentrated all their awakening combos on just BM like they did in canon, if she stays on the rooftop then she never gets unlucky enough to encounter the plot nukes that ultimately kept her down for good. BM would be heavily damaged, sure, but by then Law and Kid would be completely out of energy and unable to defend themselves like they were left in canon. And that’s just BM alone without Kaidou on the rooftop.

Zoro and Luffy in particular, hadn’t gotten strong enough yet to be able to handle him with just Killer’s help. Kaidou is less durable than BM, but he  has more endurance. Law’s awakening did the most damage to BM, because it bypasses durability entirely. Kaidou would be able to endure Law’s awakening even better than BM did, and they don’t have the stamina to use awakening on them both.

Never mind that Law would never be able to charge PW long enough while taking Kaidou’s blows instead of BM’s; and Law’s SW would just get ultimately shaken off by Kaidou. They just don’t have the damage output between them to equal everything it took to keep Kaidou down. Law and Kid using their awakenings on the rooftop at best would heavily injury one Yonkou, but not defeat them, while leaving the other one completely fresh while Law and Kid would be left completely helpless and unable to defend themselves.

That’s why they didn’t use it then; because it wouldn’t have changed the outcome if they weren’t split up first and then Law and Kid would be sitting ducks. The Yonkou had to be separated for them to have a chance, which is what was stressed to us in the manga. Not because they were simply, “_holding back_,” on them.




MrPopo said:


> Law's injection shot was able to pierce kaidos scales and gamma knife got replaced by much stronger techniques
> 
> 
> A casual red hawk was enough to make Kaido dodge, making Kaido dodge isn't as great as it seems.
> ...



I never said that anything about Law not being able to scratch Kaidou at all. I said that Zoro’s low and mid-level attacks were treated with greater respect and reverence than even Law’s near high-end attacks, which they were.





Zoro’s offense was treated as a much bigger threat, with BM legitimately concerned for Kaidou’s safety due to its Haki level; it’s a stark difference between Kaidou easily brushing off the attacks you posted. Luffy trained in internal destruction specifically to circumvent Kaidou’s scales; his attack wasn’t given as much priority, nor does Luffy’s Haki have any bearing on Law’s. Zoro was the only one getting through his scales with pure force at that point, and not using some internal workaround to circumvent it. I mentioned that Zoro outperformed Law even if you took Ashura and Awakening out of it, which is true, but not fair to Zoro. Law already knew Awakening and Zoro already knew Ashura.

Comparing Law’s Awakening to RT Zoro discounts how he improved his ACoC usage after the RT fight. But even if you take the Ashura feat away from Zoro, he still outplayed Law on both offense and defense. Twice Zoro was in front of Law to take damage for him from Hakai and then from TB; the latter attack took them both out of the fight at the same time, despite Zoro accumulating far damage than Law before then. Zoro’s attacks were given much higher priority and he was even able to land offense on his own, whereas all of Law’s attacks that landed were done with hit-and-run distractions. Including the Injection Shot page you erroneously posted, because you forgot to look at the page before.



Kaidou is focusing on Zoro and saving BM when Law swoops in. Law only capitalized on distractions others set up for him, whereas Zoro was able to generate his own offense more than once. As soon as there were no more distractions and Law had to stand alone against Kaidou, he got dropped by a partial TB as soon as Kaidou felt like it.




MrPopo said:


> Big mom begging Law not use Shock Wille
> 
> 
> Then Law went onto to fight and defeat Big mom an emperor along side kidd while zoro went on to have an extreme diff fight with king. Narratively defeating a yonkou in a 2v1 is far more impressive than defeating king in a 1v1 especially since we were shown with Greenbull how King and Queen are far beneath top tiers.



Why is getting a lucky win in a 2v1 against a Yonkou automatically above Zoro proving he’s above a YFM? There is no official rank in between YFM-level and Yonkou/Admiral. Canonically, the only prerequisite to prove you’re Yonkou-level is to defeat Marco (who BM regarded as a difficult battle), a YFM himself. King is somebody with Yonkou-level durability, whose defense compares favorably to Kaidou and is probably second only to BM; and that’s someone Zoro learned to cut with aCoC, so I don’t understand why this is being held against him. GB is above King, sure, but a big part of the no difficulty has a lot to do with King having already been defeated by Zoro in the first place.





MrPopo said:


> Then there's this for Law and Kidd as well



I don’t understand why you posted this as if it’s new, revelatory information to me or something like I skipped a chapter. Bounty has never been a good power-level indicator and always just been a notoriety indicator. That’s why Zoro’s will always be much lower, because he’s not a Captain and captains always get most of the credit. Zoro’s bounty is even lower than King’s, the guy he defeated. Luffy, Law, and Kid are the leaders of the Alliance who defeated Kaidou and Big Mom, so them getting an end credit panel next to him is nice, but it doesn’t scale to anything.

You’ll never convince me that they’re actual rivals—Wano Luffy would probably beat Wano Kid and Law simultaneousy. There’s also a panel of Zoro and Luffy waking up after Wano right next to each other at the same time, if proximity to Luffy is all we’re formulating arguments off of now. Wano Kid and Law are definitely a lot closer in strength to Zoro than they are to Luffy, and the gap should be assumed to remain the same post-Wano, even though Law is getting to show his post-Wano gains before anybody else. If portrayal is really all you’re going for here then I don’t see how the fact that Zoro outperformed Law the one time they had to share a stage together is even debatable, to be honest.



MrPopo said:


> I don't know where you get that Law's awakening attacks are difficult to land when we've seem him land it countless times so far the only one is Puncture Willie and he was still able to pull it off.



I’m specifically referring to Law’s trump card, Puncture Willie, when I’m mentioning his Awakening being difficult to pull off. Zoro has the endurance to live through SW if he can still fight after Hakai. PW would require Law to impale Zoro in a pure kenjutsu match at close-range using no Room warps, and then charge it up before he can detonate it. It leaves Law open to counterattacks (ie BM’s punches), so it’ll never work against Zoro, who can just shred him with Ashura before he’s done charging while Law can’t dodge. Law can’t cross blades with Zoro’s aCoC finishers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Shiba is all over it. He's given out 6 Optimistic ratings in this thread alone



Optimistic ratings don’t win debates!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sieves (Oct 28, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Law 's so called 'deadly' internal attacks haven't seriously damaged any character yet lol..not even Doffy. He has shitty haki and ap as well. He is by far one of the most wanked OP characters


Your reading comprehension needs help. It's about the portrayal of the attacks. Not many attacks lead to fatality expect for Akainu's attacks. It's rare for an attack to leave lasting damage because Oda isn't the author of Berserk. Zoro looked like he cut Apoo's chest open and yet he got up the next chapter like nothing happened. The shark that takes Shanks arm in chapter one has better lasting damage feats than half of the OP verse. This isn't a good argument.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Oct 28, 2022)

One has been fighting Yonkos back to back

the other is struggling against a YC1

Reactions: Winner 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sieves (Oct 28, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Law fans talk a big game, but don't have the same fighting spirit as Kid Gang, that's why we got CoC and they don't.


Nice way of saying Law fans are rational. Kid fans, and Zoro fans most of all are irrational. In Oda's world being most irrational is a prize but in the real world incurable irrationality gets you a straitjacket


----------



## Aldren (Oct 28, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Ok, zoro + marco + enma are responsible for taking out king.
> 
> Big emphasis on enma


Those two are not the same and you know it. Although, if you are truly comparing Enma to the nukes, then that just proves the point I have been trying to make. 

Zoro haters will do anything to downplay his feats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2022)

I could tell OP is a zoro fan from the title

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## OverpoweredNPC (Oct 28, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> A guy with almost all his bones broken winning a clash and wounding his opponent vs a guy with his body more or less fine being treated as nothing
> 
> I would rather be the first


Can we stop with this bones broken argument please. Never in the manga has it been stated that being fatigued, at the end  the fight ( where ultimate attacks are usually landed), or because of the previous attack taken(unless explicitly stated) has someone’s attack power been diminished.

Often people do their final attacks and faint afterward because they are exhausted yes, but the attack potency didn’t/doesn’t change.

Abstract, but if anything i attribute a last ditch attack in the manga to a last ditch in something like a Tekken/Mortal Kombat SF or a jrpg like Final Fantasy limit break/trigger. Often the attacks get stronger the weaker/more damaged the combatant. We didn’t think Zoros  final attack on MR. 1 was any weaker because he was  bloody.

His bones being broken didn’t make the attack any weaker. I do believe he could have fought after if not damaged, yes but part of Ashura surfacing then was because it was a last ditch attempt,  as stated by Zoro himself that was everything he had.

Take the characters words over our opinions. Everything he had couldn’t make Kaido kneel at that point. Zoro grew and is a monster now it’s cool.

OT Law is currently an even stronger monster with Crazy AP that has taken Conquerors Haki blows and regular Yonkou attacks physical and other in stride so him fighting Blackbeard ain’t a stretch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 28, 2022)

OverpoweredNPC said:


> Can we stop with this bones broken argument please. Never in the manga has it been stated that being fatigued, at the end  the fight ( where ultimate attacks are usually landed), or because of the previous attack taken(unless explicitly stated) has someone’s attack power been diminished.
> 
> Often people do their final attacks and faint afterward because they are exhausted yes, but the attack potency didn’t/doesn’t change.
> 
> ...




Can we stop with Marinford Whitebeard has a Heart attack?

Can WE stop with Roger was ill in the end of his journey?

Can WE stop with Rayleigh's I'm too Old now?


You literaly have Law himself a doctor confirm that Zoro shouldnt be able to even move let alone fight in his condition After Hakkai.

And later After Rooftop you have Zoro unable to move AT all and completely at King's Mercy until the mink medecine kick in.

Yeah WE should stop using such authentics and reliable informations which is here to show us Zoro couldnt perform qt his max.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 28, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Zoro’s offense was treated as a much bigger threat, with BM legitimately concerned for Kaidou’s safety due to its Haki level; it’s a stark difference between Kaidou easily brushing off the attacks you posted.


Between these 2 attacks and Ashura, which of the three would you say deals the most damage?

If Kaido was able to brush off Ashura (Zoro's strongest technique), then is there a reason why he wouldn't be assumed to brush off any of Zoro's moves?

If the idea is that Zoro was weakened by Hakai, then the question becomes, exactly what do you think a non-weakened Zoro Ashura would have done to Kaido?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OverpoweredNPC (Oct 28, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Can we stop with Marinford Whitebeard has a Heart attack?
> 
> Can WE stop with Roger was ill in the end of his journey?
> 
> ...



First you used aging to compare damage with Zoro and Ray.


Man....I don’t subscribe to Roger being sick weakening his attack potency, or whitebeard, or anybody.  What it does is effect  the amount of times they can do said attack/the attack takes out of them which is stamina. Their hardest concentrated hits were just that. Whitebeard at Marineford went to die. And his condition was different than Zoros. He had an ailment that made him deteriorate to the point of going from fending off Ace In his sleep using COO to not being able to sense Squardo. Never once was it stated, him having bullet wounds, losing half his face or any damage he took changing his attack potency. Only his sickness. Zoro had no ailment he had battle damage .

OT; Law stated he shouldn’t be able to move yes, yet Zoro still did his ultimate attack. It was to highlight him being at his limit. That’s all.  if your argument is “it was weaker because he couldn’t move right and his bones were broken so if stable he’d have been able to put more force into it”, In a manga where Luffy already knowing King Kong Gun against Doflamingo waited until he was absolutely at his last legs to use his most powerful attack with his battle IQ and combat history knowing he could have done so while healthier  and ended it all. Stop man. It was to highlight his inability to contribute anything further narratively to the fight and that’s all. Get him back to King.

The mink medicine was to give him a reason to be able to perform at his peak again with the repercussion being pain, something he has shown to be  amazing at taking because he’s an absolute tank.it fits narratively and fits with seeing death as even he was close.

SN If a “fresh” MF whitebeard pulled up on Akainu then they would have both died 10/10 Akainu wasn’t winning. Let that man rest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 28, 2022)

What fucking dumbass moderator removed “gtfo” out of my post

honestly what the fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 28, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> Between these 2 attacks and Ashura, which of the three would you say deals the most damage?
> 
> If Kaido was able to brush off Ashura (Zoro's strongest technique), then is there a reason why he wouldn't be assumed to brush off any of Zoro's moves?
> 
> If the idea is that Zoro was weakened by Hakai, then the question becomes, exactly what do you think a non-weakened Zoro Ashura would have done to Kaido?



That’s not pertinent. The point was contrasting the level of respect the Emperors gave to Zoro’s low or mid-level moves, compared to the lack of fanfare they gave Law’s higher caliber moves. The specific reason they did that is because Zoro’s Haki is a lot better than Law’s, which is what they were acknowledging, not the actual danger of a low-level technique. Haki is the language that Admirals and Emperors all speak in.

Think about how Emperors greet each other with Haki sky splits, how GB could gauge Yamato and Shanks’ worth just from feeling their Haki once, how Luffy had to drastically revamp his Haki just to be able to step in the ring with Kaidou, etc. It’s the only thing they all respect. A Haki deficit is a lot more of a important deal than is given credit for around here.

Kaidou would shake off Law’s SW just as easily as he did RT Zoro’s Ashura (his endurance is higher than BM’s and Law’s awakening ignores durability). End-of-King-fight Zoro could probably produce a scar on Kaidou with Ashura on par with Oden’s, which is close to the level of damage Kaidou would theoretically receive from Puncture Wille—except that Law would never be able to land that attack on Kaidou on his own, specifically due to his Haki and physical stat deficit. He wouldn’t be able to land it on Zoro either, for the same reason.

*Edit: *People treat defeating King like a joke consolation prize, because Law/Kid got to defeat BM, but King himself has Yonkou-level top tier durability almost on par with BM, and Zoro gaining the Haki-level necessary to cut that on his own is what that fight is all about.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Empathy (Oct 29, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Okay...
> 
> This is just wrong in every way and entirely headcanon. Law had multiple chances to use his Awakening on the Rooftop but chose not to. He could've done what you guys so love to say, used one of the other members as a distraction to use Awakening. Or simply used it instead of his normal attacks. He sure as hell coulda used Shock Wille instead of Gamma Knife. How you read the Rooftop fight and determined that Law didn't use Awakening, not cause he _didn't_ want to, but cause he _couldn't_, is beyond me.



You misunderstood what I’m saying in the same way Mr. Popo did. I never said that Law never had an opportunity to use awakening on the rooftop. I said that they didn’t use it, because they knew it would only exhaust their stamina and not change the outcome unless they were split up first. I’ll copy and paste exactly what I said about this to Mr. Popo:

“_Just because Law and Kid didn’t use their awakenings doesn’t mean they were, “holding back,” or not giving it their all. It was affirmed multiple times that the RT5 were fighting just to stay alive on the rooftop and they compared fighting the two of them together as like being in Hell; they had to be split up.

The excuse that they were just, “holding back,” against Kaidou and BM as a way to absolve their lackluster performance portrays it as if they just decided to go easy on the Yonkou or simply got off to a slow start, when they were actually fighting just to stay alive the entire time. Law and Kid’s awakenings aren’t power-up modes that give them stat boosts across the board or anything. They’re just techniques that had enough firepower to actually do some real damage to the Yonkou.

But say hypothetically they did decide to use their awakenings on the rooftop; they knew it wouldn’t affect the outcome if the Yonkou weren’t split up. Even if Law and Kid concentrated all their awakening combos on just BM like they did in canon, if she stays on the rooftop then she never gets unlucky enough to encounter the plot nukes that ultimately kept her down for good. BM would be heavily damaged, sure, but by then Law and Kid would be completely out of energy and unable to defend themselves like they were left in canon. And that’s just BM alone without Kaidou on the rooftop.

Zoro and Luffy in particular, hadn’t gotten strong enough yet to be able to handle him with just Killer’s help. Kaidou is less durable than BM, but he has more endurance. Law’s awakening did the most damage to BM, because it bypasses durability entirely. Kaidou would be able to endure Law’s awakening even better than BM did, and they don’t have the stamina to use awakening on them both.

Never mind that Law would never be able to charge PW long enough while taking Kaidou’s blows instead of BM’s; and Law’s SW would just get ultimately shaken off by Kaidou. They just don’t have the damage output between them to equal everything it took to keep Kaidou down. Law and Kid using their awakenings on the rooftop at best would heavily injury one Yonkou, but not defeat them, while leaving the other one completely fresh while Law and Kid would be left completely helpless and unable to defend themselves.

That’s why they didn’t use it then; because it wouldn’t have changed the outcome if they weren’t split up first and then Law and Kid would be sitting ducks. The Yonkou had to be separated for them to have a chance, which is what was stressed to us in the manga. Not because they were simply, “holding back,” on them.”_



AnimePhanatic said:


> Really? You really think Awakening wouldn't have affected the outcome? Lemme show you just ONE scenario where Awakening woulda drastically changed the situation.
> -They we're about to BFR Big Mom
> -She's on her way to the ocean floor and she screams for her homies to come help her, unfortunately, they don't come cause they can't hear her.
> -Law had cast R• Room and her jobbing ass, and she tanks into the ocean. Out of the game, now all 5 can focus on Kaido. Zoro still gets out of commission, but this time, Law, Luffy and Kid 3v1 Kaido, with Law n Kid spamming Awakening and Luffy spamming his newly-awakened AdCoC.
> ...



Above you called what I wrote complete head-canon, then you immediately proceeded to write legit fanfiction right afterwards. Law invented his K-Room Silence technique to counter BM’s homies, since he learned his lesson the first time she fell off the island. He just didn’t know she could do that the first time, not because he was going easy on her. The idea that Law and Kid were going easy on _Kaidou and Big Mom _on the rooftop is such utter nonsense that I don’t know how you stomach it with a straight face.



AnimePhanatic said:


> According to y'all, Zoro also outperformed Kid, despite Kid multiple times, blitzing and overpowering even the stronger Bigger Mom, things he coulda done on the Rooftop, but didn't.
> You get the gist.




Zoro outperformed Kid when he had to share a stage with him on the rooftop, and it’s not really debatable. The comparison gets more a lot more subjective and messier when you start doing stuff like comparing performances in a 1v1 against a weaker opponent compared to a 2v1 against a stronger one.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Why're you talking like Kaido didn't shrug off every attack from Zoro beyond casually? And even Ashura was shrugged off casually with a "you've done enough".
> And what do you mean Law got no fanfare? Kaido literally told Law at some point, "Trafalgar, your abilities throw me off", while coughing blood or something. That's no fanfare huh.
> Bruh, even Samurai got passed Kaido's scales, they just didn't get deep enough, like Zoro.



You missed the point here, too. I’ll refer you to my reply to Baroxio on this one:

“_The point was contrasting the level of respect the Emperors gave to Zoro’s low or mid-level moves, compared to the lack of fanfare they gave Law’s higher caliber moves. The specific reason they did that is because Zoro’s Haki is a lot better than Law’s, which is what they were acknowledging, not the actual danger of a low-level technique. Haki is the language that Admirals and Emperors all speak with. A Haki deficit is a lot more of a bigger deal than is given credit for around here.”_

Law was knocking Kaidou off his rhythm with his hit-and-run stuff off of distractions. The moment Law was alone with no distraction, Kaidou dropped him as soon he felt like it. The Samurai specifically were not able to open up Kaidou’s old scar, while Zoro gave him a new one. I explained in my reply to Mr. Popo how aCoA was workaround to circumvent Kaidou’s scales.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Kaido didn't dodge Dragon Blaze, Zoro missed. Not to mention all the Dragon Blaze hype was attributed to Enma (Zoro's Haki, but Enma nonetheless). Big Mom talked about Enma, Kaido mentioned strange Haki in Enma. That was the entire reason why people thought Zoro was using Oden's Haki, remember?



You read this wrong. Kaidou did indeed dodge, just like BM told him to. I’m glad we’re reaching the, ‘lets give credit to Zoro’s disembodied sword, but that doesn’t apply to Zoro,’ level of cope, though.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Zoro called out to Kaido, and Kaido faced him with mere Hybrid and basic nameless AdCoCless club swings. Law called out to Kaido and Kaido rushed out to him with AdCoC Thunder Bagua, which is a callback to his acknowledgement of Law's abilities from before.
> Zoro "clashing" with super casual Kaido might be impressive to you, but Kaido deeming Law worthy of a named AdCoC attack while not deeming Zoro of such, in the exact same scenario, speaks better of Law.



You read this page wrong, too. Go back and look at it again. Kaidou hit both Zoro and Law with the same TB, and Zoro was the one who took it first and softened the blow in front of Law. Kaidou also brushes Law aside with a single, casual unnamed swing right before dusting him with TB as well.



AnimePhanatic said:


> He was taken completely out of the fight, but went to fight Big Mom soon afterwards huh.



“_Soon.” _He took a partial hit that Zoro (who had already taken Hakai) soaked for him, and yet Kid had time to confront Hawkins with Killer, rescue Nami and Usopp, and still had to start the fight against BM on his own for a while, because Law showed up late. They all have CoO and can sense where in the castle a strong aura like BM’s would be; Law’s the one with the ability to teleport, and yet Kid got to her way faster than he did. It’s because Law needed a lot more time to recover from just a partial hit from casual Kaidou.



AnimePhanatic said:


> Refer to what I've said above already. Law being impressed by Zoro doesn't say "Law is inferior to Zoro" or insinuate that Law is inferior to Zoro. Law took (named) attack(s) from Kaido, with his stamina-draining fruit. Then went on to fight Big Mom and took multiple named attacks from her too. Went ahead to use the even more heavy Awakening for a good while, and while setting up Puncture Wille, Big Mom was literally hitting this man with AdCoC blows to the head, and he didn't go down. That speaks of his durability, and more importantly, his endurance.
> Zoro outperformed someone who wasn't trying hard to perform, unlike Zoro. Outperforming such a person isn't that hard a thing. I'm sure even a random average stranger can outspeed Usain Bolt if Usain were jogging and this stranger was running at full throttle.



Again, this notion that Law wasn’t even trying on the rooftop is a complete farce. They repeatedly said that facing the two of them at once was like being in Hell and they were almost wiped out multiple times. They were fighting just to stay alive, not taking it easy against two Emperors for Pete’s sake.



AnimePhanatic said:


> I like how you talk about AP, because when talking about matchups with Zoro, AP is the only thing the Legion brings up. "He hits harder"
> "He 3-shot King"
> Blah blah, yada yada
> 
> ...



I haven’t said any of these things, nor do I support them, or subscribe to anyone’s agenda other than my own. If you think Sanji is stronger than Zoro, more power to you. If you have some weird axe to grind, it has nothing to do with me; go take it somewhere else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Even if Law and Kid concentrated all their awakening combos on just BM like they did in canon, if she stays on the rooftop then she never gets unlucky enough to encounter the plot nukes that ultimately kept her down for good. BM would be heavily damaged, sure, but by then Law and Kid would be completely out of energy and unable to defend themselves like they were left in canon.


Looool what’s the point in debates if this is the level of argument people bring to the table?


Bombs kept BM down according to this guy.  And Kidd/ Law couldn’t fight anymore 


Lol, the facts never change and just because some mods are fan boys doesn’t change anything. Arguing nonstop isn’t going to change anything. 

Law is stronger than Zoro, end of story. 

Go draw your manga if you got problems with it. Only one of these guys beats a Yonko, is  Luffys rival, 3B+ bounty and is facing the FV right now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Great Potato (Oct 29, 2022)

Empathy said:


> But say hypothetically they did decide to use their awakenings on the rooftop; they knew it wouldn’t affect the outcome if the Yonkou weren’t split up. Even if Law and Kid concentrated all their awakening combos on just BM like they did in canon, if she stays on the rooftop then she never gets unlucky enough to encounter the plot nukes that ultimately kept her down for good. BM would be heavily damaged, sure, but by then Law and Kid would be completely out of energy and unable to defend themselves like they were left in canon. And that’s just BM alone without Kaidou on the rooftop.



The original point wasn't even about outcome though, it was about comparing a Zoro who was dragged to his limits and used his ultimate attack to a Kid and Law who were still holding onto their trump cards and had plenty left in the tank. In this scenario you cooked up even if Kid and Law ended up out of juice, that end result of a heavily damaged BM who had to asspull healing tech and sacrifice lifespan for a power-up to remain in the game would have far outperformed everyone else on the Rooftop at the time.


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Law is stronger than Zoro, deal with it


RT Zoro is stronger than Law, deal with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> RT Zoro is stronger than Law, deal with it


Don’t quote me you Zoro wanker

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Don’t quote me you Zoro wanker


i'm quoting you Law wanker

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Empathy (Oct 29, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> The original point wasn't even about outcome though, it was about comparing a Zoro who was dragged to his limits and used his ultimate attack to a Kid and Law who were still holding onto their trump cards and had plenty left in the tank. In this scenario you cooked up even if Kid and Law ended up out of juice, that end result of a heavily damaged BM who had to asspull healing tech and sacrifice lifespan for a power-up to remain in the game would have far outperformed everyone else on the Rooftop at the time.



I already pointed out how Zoro outperformed Law/Kid even if you take Ashura out of the equation. He was able to outperform them on offense and defense, specifically because his Haki is a lot better than theirs, which is what the Yonkou realized. It’s a far bigger deal than is given credit for. In the hypothetical scenario, Zoro would be able to produce about the same level of damage as their Awakenings with his King-fight ACoC. The point of this section was just to show that Law/Kid didn’t use their Awakenings because they were holding back, but because doing so at the wrong time would have cost them their lives and not changed the outcome if the Emperors hadn’t been split up first.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> i'm quoting you Law wanker


You Zoro wankers Just can’t accept Law is stronger. Even when the evidence is in your face

- Law has a 3 bil bounty, Zoro has 1 bil. That alone should clearly tell you Law is stronger than him

- Law took down a Yonko and is now 1 vs 1ing BB, Zoro barely defeated a YC1

Lol Oda himself could come out and say Law is stronger and you Zoro wankers will still come up with some BS to say Zoro is stronger.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> You Zoro wankers Just can’t accept Law is stronger. Even when the evidence is in your face


You Law wankers Just can’t accept RT Zoro is stronger. Even when the evidence you Wankers use is outdated


YonkoDrippy said:


> - Law has a 3 bil bounty, Zoro has 1 bil. That alone should clearly tell you Law is stronger than him


- Buggy has a 3.1 bil bounty, Law has 3 bil. That alone should clearly tell you Buggy is stronger than Law


YonkoDrippy said:


> - Law took down a Yonko and is now 1 vs 1ing BB, Zoro barely defeated a YC1


- Bombs took down an adv coc less Yonko and now Law without it nor he has Kid's help, and is now 1 vs 1ing reckless BB who blocked Law's awakening with a nameless Gura power with No DC around it and had Law sweating knowing he is fucked for sure .
That same BB ran away from Old Ray .
- KOH Zoro three shotted a YC 1 while Law's last 1v1 was getting destroyed by YC 2 Base Doffy and struggling against Hawkins in wano who Killer mid diffed .


YonkoDrippy said:


> Lol Oda himself could come out and say Law is stronger and you Zoro wankers will still come up with some BS to say Zoro is stronger.


Lol Oda himself could come out and say RT Zoro is stronger that's why he hyped Only Zoro ,Luffy but not Law and whoever with him , you Law wankers will still come up with some BS to say Law is stronger.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

OverpoweredNPC said:


> Can we stop with this bones broken argument please. Never in the manga has it been stated that being fatigued, at the end the fight ( where ultimate attacks are usually landed), or because of the previous attack taken(unless explicitly stated) has someone’s attack power been diminished.


Why BM healed her bones genius ? Why couldn't she just fight with them in that condition broken since they wouldn't nerf her at all according to ur genius brain ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

Bombs> ashura zoro 


Ashura zoro did less damage to yonko then Bombs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> If Kaido was able to brush off Ashura (Zoro's strongest technique), then is there a reason why he wouldn't be assumed to brush off any of Zoro's moves?


Teach with a human durability brashed off Law' second strongest attack with double damage while laughing afterwards , hyping trash feats to overrate law lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 29, 2022)

Zoro won't even surpass current  Kid/Law in feats of beating BM 2v1 or fighting Yonko 1v1  until eos where he beats an admiral

Reactions: Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> is now 1 vs 1ing reckless BB who blocked Law's awakening with a nameless Gura power with No DC around it and had Law sweating knowing he is fucked for sure .


Looooool, tell me you’re stupid without telling me you stupid. I think that’s what the Kidds say now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Bombs> ashura zoro


Bombs > Law and Kid and Zoro 


Beast said:


> Ashura zoro did less damage to yonko then Bombs.


also Midd's and Law's strongest did less damage to BM than Bombs 

Bombs are real Top tier


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> Bombs > Law and Kid and Zoro
> 
> also Midd's and Law's strongest did less damage to BM than Bombs
> 
> Bombs are real Top tier


Loooool, nah don’t try to bring them in this. 
BM herself puts Kidd/ Law> bombs, which she didn’t care for at all. 

Bombs have been brought up numerous times helping take down a yonko but ashura Zoro with his strongest attack couldn’t even make Kaidou fall never mind help take him down. 


Well, that’s a lie because BMs reaction itself tells us Kidd/ Law>>> bombs, that she didn’t even notice when it went off on her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Looooool, tell me you’re stupid without telling me you stupid. I think that’s what the Kidds say now.


Gura power is defined with High DC around it 

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Teach has named attacks when using Gura alike WB in MF :

*Spoiler*: __ 









> High Power Gura Level is known specifically with the high DC around it like an example of them a lot in MF .
An example was when WB two shotted Akainu :

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Teach blocked Law's awakening attack using his Gura power : 

*Spoiler*: __ 









> A nameless Gura power with No DC Highlighted with it = a low level Gura attack .

Teach did like WB did to block an axe attack from fodder VA lol :

No DC around it .

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Law sweated his shits knowing he is fucked :

*Spoiler*: __ 









Try to read better Midd wanker


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> You Law wankers Just can’t accept RT Zoro is stronger. Even when the evidence you Wankers use is outdated


Can’t even make up you’re own arguments instead of copying mines? Concession accepted


fenaker said:


> - Buggy has a 3.1 bil bounty, Law has 3 bil. That alone should clearly tell you Buggy is stronger than Law


Imagine bringing up Buggy who’s clearly a gag character. You’re pathetic.

There’s no character with a 1 bil bounty that’s beating someone with 3 bil+ and I bet you can’t bring up anyone other than Buggy.


fenaker said:


> - Bombs took down an adv coc less Yonko and now Law without it nor he has Kid's help, and is now 1 vs 1ing reckless BB who blocked Law's awakening with a nameless Gura power with No DC around it and had Law sweating knowing he is fucked for sure .
> That same BB ran away from Old Ray .


Law did most of the work in the Big Mom fight. And he actually did lasting to a Yonko unlike Zoro who barely did anything to Kaido.


fenaker said:


> - KOH Zoro three shotted a YC 1


This never happened


fenaker said:


> while Law's last 1v1 was getting destroyed by YC 2 Base Doffy


Did you seriously just try to bring up feats from Law from 3 arcs Ago to try and downplay him?




fenaker said:


> Lol Oda himself could come out and say RT Zoro is stronger that's why he hyped Only Zoro ,Luffy but not Law and whoever with him , you Law wankers will still come up with some BS to say Law is stronger.


Concession accepted. You clearly have no counter to my points

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Loooool, nah don’t try to bring them in this.
> BM herself puts Kidd/ Law> bombs, which she didn’t care for at all.


BM didn't get koed and  she was still seen moving while fallen down , Bombs finished her off not even their combined attacks did shit lol , 


Beast said:


> Bombs have been brought up numerous times helping take down a yonko but ashura Zoro with his strongest attack couldn’t even make Kaidou fall never mind help take him down.



BM was still seen conscious but bombs did the job , while midd and low played on sending her out and couldn't achieve shit , you ain't changing the story with ur cope lol  

*Spoiler*: __ 












Beast said:


> Well, that’s a lie because BMs reaction itself tells us Kidd/ Law>>> bombs, that she didn’t even notice when it went off on her



Bombs didn't even let BM to have that reaction Genius , they finished her off lol 

*Spoiler*: __ 










While she challenged Mid to send his strongest attack that couldn't do shit besides sending her down that King did alone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OverpoweredNPC (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> Why BM healed her bones genius ? Why couldn't she just fight with them in that condition broken since they wouldn't nerf her at all according to ur genius brain ?


.....because she planned to continue fighting. If she was going to just attack indiscriminately she could.  She’s a troll but still a Haki beast.

Are you guys missing the point? His attack potency wasn’t lowered because of damage. Not fighting ability , not agility, none of that . I said earlier if healthy he could have continued to fight. What’s the issue?

So do you believe Zoro was weaker vs Mr1 Because of the damage he accumulated earlier in the fight?

Answer that question directly. Y’all run around logic with more questions. I answered yours directly.

When you get cut deep trust me it slows you down and takes away from your range of motion. I swear yalll choose when to turn into House when it fits. Nobody is operating on actual physical capacity logic here and you know it. Was his attack weaker because his bones were broken? No because that was the most he could do. Not in this condition, not in spite of it all, no the most he could muster at that moment out of his mouth.

You telling Oda what your favorite can do now?

“Clearly if you could read you’d know the fall Zoro took made his neck bend at an almost 30 degree angle from the panel, so if he hadn’t have taken that fall the sword in his mouth would do way more damage, and we know that makes a difference.”

That’s how y’all sound.

Were reading a manga where a Rubber man up until the  Nika revolution was making fire underwater from his limbs , and the OL was trying to attribute it to vulcanization or some shit. Nope, mythical Zoan with imagination imagination fruit. Stop doing this to yourselves and enjoy the narrative Odas telling you.


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> BM didn't get koed and  she was still seen moving while fallen down , Bombs finished her off not even their combined attacks did shit lol ,
> 
> 
> BM was still seen conscious but bombs did the job , while midd and low played on sending her out and couldn't achieve shit , you ain't changing the story with ur cope lol
> ...


BM didn’t react to a single Bomb and never mentioned a bomb being the reason she is falling 


Loool, how do you post a panel and it proves you wrong? Read Nigha, like Uncle Ruckus Said Read Nigha! 


Bombs didn’t let her have a reaction? Loool, she took one just fine to the face and never even reacted, she had more then enough time to say anything if it was that dangerous but nope, she is more concreted on Kidd and Law, who put her there 


You got you in your feelings. Bombs> Ashura Zoro prove me wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## OverpoweredNPC (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> BM didn’t react to a single Bomb and never mentioned a bomb being the reason she is falling
> 
> 
> Loool, how do you post a panel and it proves you wrong? Read Nigha, like Uncle Ruckus Said Read Nigha!
> ...


As far as overall damage? Yes that is indisputable the bombs did more damage than Zoros original Ashura slash. Why would anyone argue otherwise?


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

OverpoweredNPC said:


> As far as overall damage? Yes that is indisputable the bombs did more damage than Zoros original Ashura slash. Why would anyone argue otherwise?


what damage? The surrounding area or the yonko themselves? 

Well, you are right in many peoples eyes… one did help take down BM and the other is little like breaking her wrist.


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Can’t even make up you’re own arguments instead of copying mines? Concession accepted


Can’t even make up good arguments instead of these trash ones ? Concession accepted


YonkoDrippy said:


> Imagine bringing up Buggy who’s clearly a gag character. You’re pathetic.


Buggy 3,1 billion > Law 3 billion , you ain't changing it Law Wanker even if you cry a river .


YonkoDrippy said:


> There’s no character with a 1 bil bounty that’s beating someone with 3 bil+ and I bet you can’t bring up anyone other than Buggy.


Buggy got 3,1 billion , Law got 3 billion ; using ur bounty logic Buggy > Law ; i'm following just ur Logic and Reasoning Law wanker while you cry right there from something already given in the story lol .


YonkoDrippy said:


> Law did most of the work in the Big Mom fight.


----> " Law did the most of the Work " the first lie

> Big Mom's reaction after the first Shock Wille


> Big Mom's reaction during/after Kid's Punk Crash

*Spoiler*: __ 









Both contributed equally .

> BM's after Law attack ; she was standing to challenge another attack

*Spoiler*: __ 










> BM after Law's and Kid's attacks still failing to beat her but instead sending her down something King did alone

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Whereas Bombs did :

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Big Mom was still in a fighting condition lol but Bombs ended her career better than midd's or law's attacks lol


YonkoDrippy said:


> he actually did lasting to a Yonko unlike Zoro who barely did anything to Kaido.


> Zoro left a scar on Kaido that he would see in a mirror

*Spoiler*: __ 









> While Law never left lasting shit on any Yonko nor midd :

*Spoiler*: __ 









>  BM is hyped for her hard skin not some bones Law tards wank while no one hyped them :

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Try to leave a lasting damage on her firstly then we can talk about leaving lasting damage on her skin lol .



YonkoDrippy said:


> This never happened


- *KOH* Zoro you want me to remind you again ? Post PU Zoro three shotted King with three attacks :

1- nameless one
2- Yakkodori
3- Dragon Damnation

Read before you type Law wanker



YonkoDrippy said:


> Did you seriously just try to bring up feats from Law from 3 arcs Ago to try and downplay him?



> Law got no W in 1v1 against a Commander and that's a fact even if you cope for ages , in Wano his 1v1 was struggling against Hawkins who Killer mid diffed lol .


YonkoDrippy said:


> Concession accepted. You clearly have no counter to my points


Concession accepted , i can solo thousands of you , Debating those Shanks and Yonko wankers was better than You at least their cope was provided with some half ass decent arguments lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

That’s a nice edit, crop the picture where BM is actually talking about Law and Kidd and make it seem like she was just reacting to Bombs… that didn’t even go off yet 


Not bad trolling, would give a 8 out of 10.


----------



## OverpoweredNPC (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> Can’t even make up good arguments instead of these trash ones ? Concession accepted
> 
> Buggy 3, 1 billion > Law 3 billion , you ain't changing it Law Wanker even if you cry a river .
> 
> ...


You haven’t even begun to despute me after your intial statement. I just make unbiased sense. I’m not debating everything here just what I addressed.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> Can’t even make up good arguments instead of these trash ones ? Concession accepted
> 
> Buggy 3, 1 billion > Law 3 billion , you ain't changing it Law Wanker even if you cry a river .
> 
> ...


Not even gonna waste my time with this trash


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> BM didn’t react to a single Bomb and never mentioned a bomb being the reason she is falling


Why would she mention bombs when they already finished her off and she is dead now  , midd wanker you are coping lol

*Spoiler*: __ 












Beast said:


> Loool, how do you post a panel and it proves you wrong? Read Nigha, like Uncle Ruckus Said Read Nigha!


the cope for real, BM already said she wasn't beaten at all while fallen down , she was silenced with the bombs 

*Spoiler*: __ 












Beast said:


> Bombs didn’t let her have a reaction? Loool, she took one just fine to the face and never even reacted,


> BM after one small dose of bombs . 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Beast said:


> she had more then enough time to say anything if it was that dangerous but nope, she is more concreted on Kidd and Law, who put her there


> BM was still talking an smiling while tanking mid's strongest attack 


*Spoiler*: __ 










> While Bombs silenced her ass : 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Beast said:


> You got you in your feelings. Bombs> Ashura Zoro prove me wrong


You got proven wrong as said and seen above, Bombs > Kid and Law and Zoro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Not even gonna waste my time with this trash


You never got an argument Law wanker, you got embrassed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> Why would she mention bombs when they already finished her off and she is dead now  , midd wanker you are coping lol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


BM was hit by a bomb and didn’t react the same way as she did against Kidd or Laws attacks… you need some tissue with those tears?


Maybe if you put a panel of Bombs react to a law/ Kidds attacks with the bomb, you can take your bait to the other level but you need to clean up on your panel work.


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> You got proven wrong as said and seen above, Bombs > Zoro





Beast said:


> You got you in your feelings. Bombs> Ashura Zoro prove me wrong


----------



## Soba (Oct 29, 2022)

Current Law mid diffs current Zoro

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

OverpoweredNPC said:


> .....because she planned to continue fighting. If she was going to just attack indiscriminately she could. She’s a troll but still a Haki beast.


you never answered my question , that's just some level of cope lol , since she is planning to continue fighting why wouldn't she fight with broken bones since they ain't affecting her according to you .


OverpoweredNPC said:


> Are you guys missing the point? His attack potency wasn’t lowered because of damage. Not fighting ability , not agility, none of that . I said earlier if healthy he could have continued to fight. What’s the issue?
> 
> So do you believe Zoro was weaker vs Mr1 Because of the damage he accumulated earlier in the fight?


Zoro getting heavily injured during a fight would make his battle prowess decreasing , since he wouldn't even have the strength to move .

You want an example :
Shaboady , Zoro was already injured and sanji noted that he wasn't healed the same case during RT by Law , and Luffy said he can't move either and sanji was mentioning how Zoro wasn't ready to fight against pacifista since it's even painful to be in it .

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Sanji said Zoro is just stubborn since he knew Zoro's condition better than anyone besides Zoro himself , 

*Spoiler*: __ 










> And you came to convince he ain't nerfed lol .



OverpoweredNPC said:


> Answer that question directly. Y’all run around logic with more questions. I answered yours directly.


you already didn't answer about BM and you just keep coping , Mr 1's Case Yeah he was nerfed and getting injured and he would have gotten beaten regardless since he couldn't cut the steel with a PU he won the fight .

You compare Healthy Zoro using Sonson to a half dead brutally Injured *broken bones* Zoro *if i add* using sonson .



OverpoweredNPC said:


> When you get cut deep trust me it slows you down and takes away from your range of motion. I swear yalll choose when to turn into House when it fits. Nobody is operating on actual physical capacity logic here and you know it. Was his attack weaker because his bones were broken? No because that was the most he could do. Not in this condition, not in spite of it all, no the most he could muster at that moment out of his mouth.
> 
> You telling Oda what your favorite can do now?
> 
> ...


All what You said here means shit when Zoro got slashed and Arlong himself said if you were healthy you would have inflicting more damage 
*Spoiler*: __ 








> This is before even Arlong knew what's up with Zoro :

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Your Cope ain't changing Manga panels here lol .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> BM was hit by a bomb and didn’t react the same way as she did against Kidd or Laws attacks… you need some tissue with those tears?



Tears ? Let Midd drop them when panels doon't speak for him 

> BM was still talking an smiling while tanking mid's strongest attack 


*Spoiler*: __ 










> While Bombs silenced her ass : 

*Spoiler*: __ 











Beast said:


> Maybe if you put a panel of Bombs react to a law/ Kidds attacks with the bomb, you can take your bait to the other level but you need to clean up on your panel work.


> Bombs finished BM who was still talking and dreaming about Roger she even said Midd and Law didn't beat her 

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Bombs finished her for good and now she is dead  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Dealing with wankers here is like dealing with Children

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> You never got an argument Law wanker, you got embrassed


Only thing you embarrassed was yourself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (Oct 29, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I already pointed out how Zoro outperformed Law/Kid even if you take Ashura out of the equation. He was able to outperform them on offense and defense, specifically because his Haki is a lot better than theirs, which is what the Yonkou realized. It’s a far bigger deal than is given credit for. In the hypothetical scenario, Zoro would be able to produce about the same level of damage as their Awakenings with his King-fight ACoC. The point of this section was just to show that Law/Kid didn’t use their Awakenings because they were holding back, but because doing so at the wrong time would have cost them their lives and not changed the outcome if the Emperors hadn’t been split up first.


The only reason that zoro survived at all is because law was constantly saving him.

Zoro couldnt even hit kaido when law teleported him in front of him.

Without law there zoro would have been demolished very quickly

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Only thing you embarrassed was yourself
> 
> you’re the worst powerscaler I’ve seen


I'm not the one who uses bounties to powerscale like a clown 

 Pre Ts Kid > Post Ts Sanji Post Dressrosa 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Pres Ts Kid and his crew with Law and his crew struggled against one Pacifista 

VS

Post Ts Sanji one shotting a Pacifista on his own


----------



## OverpoweredNPC (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> you never answered my question , that's just some level of cope lol , since she is planning to continue fighting why wouldn't she fight with broken bones since they ain't affecting her according to you .
> 
> Zoro getting heavily injured during a fight would make his battle prowess decreasing , since he wouldn't even have the strength to move .
> 
> ...


She wouldn’t continue to fight with broken bones because....she’s choosing to continue to fight. Note how I said if healthy Zoro could have continued to fight and probably unleash another slash as such. Problem is he unleashed one and didn’t have the gas in the tank because of the accumulated damage to release another. He still released one though.


Now, you just took random Manag panels of different times where Zoro was damaged and tried to make it relevant to me saying his attack potency/power doesn’t decrease in a FINAL DESPERATION or named attack unless stated in panel.

Every panel you have above is relating to his endurance and will to fight and none of them have him performing his ultimate attack or even pen-ultimate attack against anyone. His Finisher against Kamazou wasnt  weaker, his endurance was and he fell out from a shoulder stab but his condition was noted then as to why he couldn’t just endure it and continue fighting. Notice how it’s the endurance being waivered  not the attack power.

Do you feel everytime someone takes damage in the manga they are from then on nerfed and unable to perform at their maximum potential? If so, that’s how fights work after the very first punch is thrown . Ithey can get their ultimate off it’s not seen as nerfed. Ever unless stated in manga.

Nowhere was it stated , “his form messed up his potential”, “if only my body wasn’t so banged up,”, “if only I was at my full potential” by anybody then maybe you’d have ground to stand on. Law as a doctor was impressed with Zoros resiliency and will power. As a second in command he is truly impressive. That same Will was out for display  to the absolute Max when he realized his captains face was about to get smashed in so he unleashed it and unknowingly unlocked COC. Thats what happened. Kaido was proud of the amount of damage but knew that was all he had at that level and moment in time. His zen Kai boost would of course put him stronger later.

Would a Kaido swinging with actual AdCOC and killing intent struggle with Zoro and Ashura, judging from Luffys superior performance directly after;  I think not. I’m just actuallly reading the manga dude lol.


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> > Bombs finished BM who was still talking and dreaming about Roger she even said Midd and Law didn't beat her
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Looool you can’t even read the panels you yourself post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Looool you can’t even read the panels you yourself post


> BM was still alive talking to herself , where are those powers you say that beat her while she was still talking about how midd and Low ain't even killing her by sending her down , isn't this what midd and Law did but Bombs finished her off for them and now she is dead for good , thanks to bombs we ain't gonna see her in Elbaf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> > BM was still alive talking to herself , where are those powers you say that beat her while she was still talking about how midd and Low ain't even killing her by sending her down , isn't this what midd and Law did but Bombs finished her off for them and now she is dead for good , thanks to bombs we ain't gonna see her in Elbaf


read Nigha Read! 
I didn’t say assume


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

Wait… is that also the panel you tried to use as Bms reaction to bombs? 


Looooool, BM looking real shock of those bombs that haven’t gone off yet.


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

OverpoweredNPC said:


> You just took random Manag panels of different times where Zoro was damaged and tried to make it relevant to me saying his attack potency/power doesn’t decrease in a FINAL DESPERATION or named attack unless stated in panel.


Random panel ? ur ass ain't reading , Zoro couldn't even move to swing his blade and Luffy and sanji noted that , he was desperately struggling to do so , Sanji noted how nerfed he was and  you here calling it endurance and ain't a nerf, go back read some other manga .



OverpoweredNPC said:


> Every panel you have above is relating to his endurance and will to fight and none of them have him performing his ultimate attack or even pen-ultimate attack against anyone. His Finisher against Kamazou wasnt weaker, his endurance was and he fell out from a shoulder stab but his condition was noted then as to why he couldn’t just endure it and continue fighting. Notice how it’s the endurance being waivered not the attack power.


Endurance ? Arlong said endurance lmao ?


OverpoweredNPC said:


> Do you feel everytime someone takes damage in the manga they are from then on nerfed and unable to perform at their maximum potential? If so, that’s how fights work after the very first punch is thrown . Ithey can get their ultimate off it’s not seen as nerfed. Ever unless stated in manga.
> 
> Nowhere was it stated , “his form messed up his potential”, “if only my body wasn’t so banged up,”, “if only I was at my full potential” by anybody then maybe you’d have ground to stand on. Law as a doctor was impressed with Zoros resiliency and will power. As a second in command he is truly impressive. That same Will was out for display to the absolute Max when he realized his captains face was about to get smashed in so he unleashed it and unknowingly unlocked COC. Thats what happened. Kaido was proud of the amount of damage but knew that was all he had at that level and moment in time. His zen Kai boost would of course put him stronger later.
> 
> Would a Kaido swinging with actual AdCOC and killing intent struggle with Zoro and Ashura, judging from Luffys superior performance directly after; I think not. I’m just actuallly reading the manga dude lol.


You didn't answer the question though ,  why BM didn't continue the battle with a broken bones ? since she planned that so she would have continued the battle with them and that ain't a nerf according to ur genius brain .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> read Nigha Read!
> I didn’t say assume


> Bombs finished her off , and she said so while facing them but she got beaten  , BM was having her time trying to catch anything that would help her not falling down , so Low and Midd attacks didn't finish her lol, Bombs did ; all on the panels posted lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> > Bombs finished her off , and she said so while facing them


prove it 





Looool, this is your fighter?


Zolo boys you send this?


Once I remember the likes of DD and my boy Kam, smh. 


This guy is @rext1  but just not funny at all… disappointing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> BM was still alive and kicking after she got a small dose of bombs and sent down 

*Spoiler*: __ 










> BM got finished off by the bombs then the fight was concluded , if the bombs didn't finish her off why Oda didn't conclude it before that genius midd stan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> > BM was still alive and kicking after she got a small dose of bombs and sent down
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


So you’ve proven nothing?

That post specially mentions Roger, Law and Kidd. 

You already said 





fenaker said:


> > Bombs finished her off , and she said so while facing them





So prove it or go back into the darkness where you belong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> So you’ve proven nothing?
> 
> That post specially mentions Roger, Law and Kidd.
> 
> You already said


you got destroyed what's left from you is just ur cope 


Beast said:


> So prove it or go back into the darkness where you belong.


cope midd stan , ask Oda to finish the fight not after Bombs finished her off while she was still kicking around before

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> you got destroyed what's left from you is just ur cope
> 
> cope midd stan , ask Oda to finish the fight not after Bombs finished her off while she was still kicking around before


Still waiting for BM to talk about these bombs that are so dangerous she forgot to talk about them. 


You can’t even read and yet you others to concede smh, it’s sad. Must be a mental illness.


Now, back to my original statement


Bombs>>> Ashura Zoro 

Cry some more ugly tears it makes me happy!


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Still waiting for BM to talk about these bombs that are so dangerous she forgot to talk about them.


I'm waiting for BM to say Midd's attacks are dangerous 


Beast said:


> You can’t even read and yet you others to concede smh, it’s sad. Must be a mental illness.


Bombs made you having some form of depression and cope lmao  the fight is concluded after Bombs finished off BM while she had a monologue about how Kid and Law didn't finish her at all with their abilities , let the bombs do the work and the winner is announced

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> I'm waiting for BM to say Midd's attacks are dangerous
> 
> Bombs made you having some form of depression and cope lmao  the fight is concluded after Bombs finished off BM while she had a monologue about how Kid and Law didn't finish her at all with their abilities , let the bombs do the work and the winner is announced


Loooooool, so nothing and you lied? 


You’re gonna have say it or ima just keep dragging you in this thread.


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Loooooool, so nothing and you lied?
> 
> 
> You’re gonna have say it or ima just keep dragging you in this thread.


 @TheWiggian @Mercurial @Conquistad0r @Shanal 
I never knew these midd stans you have here are on the ultimate copium, Oda hurt their feelings a lot since he made Bombs finishing BM off and the fight got concluded because of it ; Free W for Midd and Low i understand them i would be mad if some bombs finished the opponent off and took the W instead of my favorite's attack  


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> @TheWiggian @Mercurial @Conquistad0r @Shanal
> I never knew these midd stans you have here are on the ultimate copium, Oda hurt their feelings a lot since he made Bombs finishing BM off and the fight got concluded because of it ; Free W for Midd and Low i understand them i would be mad if some bombs finished the opponent off and took the W instead of my favorite's attack
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Big Mom's reaction to Kid's ultimate:


*Spoiler*: __ 









It seems that the washing machine beam isn't that stronk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> @TheWiggian @Mercurial @Conquistad0r @Shanal
> I never knew these midd stans you have here are on the ultimate copium, Oda hurt their feelings a lot since he made Bombs finishing BM off and the fight got concluded because of it ; Free W for Midd and Low i understand them i would be mad if some bombs finished the opponent off and took the W instead of my favorite's attack
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Omg the Zolo allied subordinates.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Omg the Zolo allied subordinates.



You are in desperation and cope mode , Bombs did a full for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> You are in desperation and cope mode , Bombs did a full for you


maybe you should get more help, Wigs only had time for one joke.


Call back up!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sieves (Oct 29, 2022)

The amount of copium you must be inhaling to say Law > Zoro is "overhype."

The entitlement of Zoro fans know no bounds. Luffy fans, I'm truly sorry. I know Zoro fans want to argue every one down so they can ultimately claim Luffy = Zoro, and for that, I am sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Oct 29, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> The only reason that zoro survived at all is because law was constantly saving him.
> 
> Zoro couldnt even hit kaido when law teleported him in front of him.



I don’t remember this.



Vinsmoke31 said:


> Without law there zoro would have been demolished very quickly



And was Law gonna block Hakai for Zoro, too? Law moving people around doesn’t outweigh the multiple times Zoro jumped in front of bullets for Law that he wouldn’t have been able to survive otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> maybe you should get more help, Wigs only had time for one joke.
> 
> 
> Call back up!!!


The same back up Midd and Low needed to have BM getting finished off ? Bombs ? 

Nah I don't need it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Since You are here , read this  @Yumi Zoro

Luffy himself tried GK Haki and called it shallow damage lol  :


Luffy learnt how to damage Kaido from the inside out :

> As you can see GK Ryuo broke the rocks from the outside far more than Barrier haki :

*Spoiler*: __ 









> Luffy's training was always about destroying Kaido's scales :

*Spoiler*: __ 










> But Luffy's damage to Kaido's scales amounted to nothing , it got called shallow like scabbards :

*Spoiler*: __ 










Law's and Midd's feats ain't even on Luffy's Kong Gatling level , imagine Luffy using Kong Gatling against teach and you have him laughing afterwards  Lmao 

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Even Endurance Monster Kaido got humbled and BM was scared and called Kaido's name out : 

*Spoiler*: __ 









> While Kid got scared played the background reaction role : 

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Kaido's tank feats aren't given to anyone besides King who has durability above him 

RT Luffy > Kid

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> Since You are here , read this  @Yumi Zoro


Come on now, you need at least 10 with you, invite more of your friends.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 29, 2022)

Luffy wanted to crush Kaido inside out.

But his attack were so weak it didnt leave any damage on Kaido.

At least you will espect Bones crushing from Kaido, teeth loose, hornes broken, mark of fist on Kaido.

But none of these happened prior to Luffy ad CoC and Awakening.

While Zoro was leaving Real damage on Kaido before ad CoC awakening.

Just do the math.

In a last Desperate atempt to downplay Zoro the are saying his attack didnt drop Kaido.

G4 Snakeman ad CoC Sky spliting Luffy's Hydra attack was far stronger than any previous version he used on Kaido yet he couldnt drop Kaido on his skneel with a barrage of powerfull blow.

Doesnt this mean Red Rock is stronger than ad CoC Hydra?

The scabbards could drop dragon Kaido, even killer could make dragon Kaido fall yet no one if them managed to realy injure him.

The scabbards couldnt reopened Kaido's scar let alone make a New one.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> Come on now, you need at least 10 with you, invite more of your friends.


I soloed at least 4 of you and 2 backed down while your cope is still going , Bombs kun didn't only finished Meme off but also damaged you inside

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Luffy wanted to crush Kaido inside out.
> 
> But his attack were so weak it didnt leave any damage on Kaido.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> I soloed at least 4 of you and 2 backed down while your cope is still going , Bombs kun didn't only finished Meme off but also damaged you inside


You edited a panel of BM looking down a hole and tried to write your fanfic, you solo’d yourself


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> You edited a panel of BM looking down a hole and tried to write your fanfic, you solo’d yourself


i edited it ? bruh , that was Viz Panels lmao ; i didn't edit shit now Midd wanker wants to accuse me of using edited panels while they are what Oda drew himself , i said it bombs destroyed you but i didn't thought they did bad to you to this extent

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> i edited it ? bruh , that was Viz Panels lmao ; i didn't edit shit now Midd wanker wants to accuse me of using edited panels while they are what Oda drew himself , i said it bombs destroyed you but i didn't thought they did bad to you to this extent


You cropped it and tried to write fanfic…. That’s editing it silly.


You said BM talked about Bombs and you were proven wrong  

Now what?
You got more lies you want me to take apart for you?
I’ve been doing nothing all day.


----------



## fenaker (Oct 29, 2022)

Beast said:


> You dropped it and tried to write fanfic…. That’s editing it silly.


You got nothing besides lying , mid stan keep coping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> You got nothing besides lying , mid stan keep coping


You didn’t crop and attempt fanfic?


----------



## Bash24 (Oct 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 29, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law did not use his awakening on the rooftop so yes he was holding back. Law's awakening along with Kidds was the reason that Big mom got serious in their fight.
> 
> 
> Then you even have Big mom complementing Law on how dangerous his Awakening attacks are
> ...


Reading all that panels vs Big Mom again. Law’s feats completely shits on Kidd its not even funny. Big Mom even acknowledged Law’s shockwaves as dangerous.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 29, 2022)

fenaker said:


> > Bombs finished her off , and she said so while facing them


Looooool

When you gonna clear this up big boy? 



His voice all broken up like he got beat by his mom and he is just recovering.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 29, 2022)

Even if Bombs kept her down

BM is vastly above King
Beating King won't even make you impressive as Beating BM 2v1 with bombs or not.
An admiral washed King and queen + fodders at once easily. 
And BM > Admirals.
BM > Admiral > 2 fresh  calamities > 2 weakened Calamities > King 

Zoro should try fight a serious top tier first

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 30, 2022)

Law is not overhyped, he is just too OP with his fruit and Oda turned him into a magician, that's all.

And no, Luffy > Kidd / Law > Zoro. Zoro has great AP but he's not that versatile as Law.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 30, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I’ll say that I agree. The current wave of Law fans remind me of how people thought Hawkins, Apoo and Drake were stronger than Zoro for so long and you couldn’t tell them different until they actually saw it.
> 
> It shows a poor understanding of the series in general. Law absolutely does not deserve to be stronger than Zoro, in my opinion he has worse feats than Zoro, and he isn’t built like Luffy and Zoro in a lot of different and important ways…but I understand that Law is a popular character in the west.
> 
> I’ll just say keep reading, I’m not sure what exactly people are expecting from Law in this final saga, but being stronger than Zoro definitely shouldn’t be one of those things.


Law 3b bounty
Zoro 1.1b

law was given to fight big mom
Zoro was given to fight king

law is luffy’s rival for pk
Zoro is commander like killer.

Eos law > mihawk
Eos Law >eos  Zoro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 30, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Law 3b bounty
> Zoro 1.1b
> 
> law was given to fight big mom
> ...


Law is a captain and Zoro is a subordinate. Even despite all that, it wouldn’t surprise me if Zoro has a higher Bounty by eos.

Law didn’t get any power upgrades or surpass his opponent, he won with a lot of help and luck in a 2 v 1.

Law isn’t Luffy’s true rival for pirate king and has never expressed any desire to be the strongest or stated that as his goal.

Lmao if you believe that I don’t know what to tell you…let’s keep reading and see.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 30, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Law 3b bounty
> Zoro 1.1b
> 
> law was given to fight big mom
> ...



Crocodile 1,9 
King 1, 39 (Same King Zoro destroyed After ad CoC)
Zoro 1,1


Law and Kidd fought BM but they were unable to Beat her by themself. Whithout plot Bombs they were fucked.

While Zoro actualy fought King someone more durable than Kaido and won 1 vs 1 without plot unduced stupidity.

If Zoro or luffy used a bombs to overcome King/Kaido you all wouldnt be saying all this.

They defeated their oponenent with their own power not with plot bombs.

You guys need to understand bounties.

Luffy should have 4Billion After Kaido yet got 3B cause Oda dont want him to have same bounty like Shanks. He want Luffy to look like an underdog.

Zoro should be beyond 2B at least if everything he did in Onigashima was Taken into account but he didnt cause it will make him damn too close to Mihawk who is in the 3 Billion.  

And Na,. WSS Zoro > Swordman Law.

Law is more the shiki of his generation and even that is giving him too much credit cause there is no Whitebeard in Luffy's Era.

Or if you insist then  the WB and shikki of Luffy's Era are  weaker compared to him.

Good Luck in trying to rival Nika Joyboy.

The closest thing should be Imu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bil02 (Oct 30, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Law 3b bounty
> Zoro 1.1b
> 
> law was given to fight big mom
> ...


Preskip luffy has 400 million on him.

Wano Zoro and Sanji had 320 and 330 million respectively,do you beleive post marineford luffy to be stronger than them?

Heck king and queen have higher bounties than those who defeated them so bounties are a very tricky parameter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 30, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Crocodile 1,9
> King 1, 39 (Same King Zoro destroyed After ad CoC)
> Zoro 1,1


? Crocodile > Zoro, yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Oct 30, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Law isn’t Luffy’s true rival for pirate king and has never expressed any desire to be the strongest or stated that as his goal.


looool well you don’t read the manga. 

Kidd and Law have been solidified as Luffys rivals, go argue with Oda or better yet…. Quit reading OP. 

When did Luffy ever express that he wanted to be strongest and being the strongest is his dream?
Law said he wanted to King and his seat wasn’t going nowhere Pre TS. 
Now we find out he wants to find the history of his people and void century….. when do you actually read manga for what it is and not what you think will happen?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ? Crocodile > Zoro, yeah



When you think Shiba cant fall any lower he prove you wrong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Aldren said:


> Rooftop Zoro with 20 broken bones, against Hybrid Kaido.
> 
> Zoro got a confirmed power up after this, and another very likely power up after King Fight.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Aldren said:


> Rooftop Zoro with 20 broken bones, against Hybrid Kaido.
> 
> Zoro got a confirmed power up after this, and another very likely power up after King Fight.
> 
> ...


Notice how zoro only caused a scar while law managed to have blackbeard on his knees.

Current law>Awakened wano law>Current zoro> Acoc king fight zoro>RT Law> RT zoro.

Looks like you're desperate to downplay law because ZKK didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Beast said:


> Looool and you’re not racist because you have a black friend?


Is this a @Delta Shell reference ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> When Luffy awakened his devil fruit did he start stomping Kaido? Or did their fight look basically the same in terms of difficulty?


He started stomping the shit out of kaido until the fight was almost over.


----------



## Beast (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Is this a @Delta Shell reference ?


Nah 
Reference to this 


Empathy said:


> I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro





Same logic no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Beast said:


> Nah
> Reference to this


This is what I meant.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Oct 30, 2022)

Trying to have an honest argument with a Zoro fan is futile.  They're either intellectually dishonest, very stupid, or both.

It's like expecting a scorpion not to sting.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 30, 2022)

Beast said:


> *Law is fighting Teach comfortably and is worthy 3B, it must make you cry knowing that’s what Oda is writing. It’s not hype, it’s facts.*



Yet the story shows Law going all out against Teach and before that failed to flea. . .   



Turrin said:


> The difference is your comparing Zoro’s Strongest Move to Law’s second strongest move that scales massively bellow his strongest move.
> 
> Zoro can probably match Law up until PW, at which point Law has Zoro outclassed and this is reflected in their bounties too.



What your missing with the comparison is that Zoro Asura is a state like Law's awakening.

Zoro also had 20 broken bones and was still able to beat out kaidou in a 1v1 exchange.



Empathy said:


> *I like Law and I used to support him all the time against Zoro before the rooftop battle, but it changed my views*. Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening; it wouldn’t have effected the outcome at the time even if he did. Even if you take Ashura out of it, Zoro still outperformed Law by miles.
> 
> Law’s best non-awakening attack, Gamma Knife, was completely shrugged-off by Kaidou to no fanfare. Meanwhile, Zoro’s mid-level moves, Tatsumaki and Dragon Blaze were highlighted as big deals, because they were strong enough Haki-wise to get through Kaidou’s scales directly and forced him to dodge.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 30, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Preskip luffy has 400 million on him.
> 
> Wano Zoro and Sanji had 320 and 330 million respectively,do you beleive post marineford luffy to be stronger than them?
> 
> Heck king and queen have higher bounties than those who defeated them so bounties are a very tricky parameter.


Yeah but Zoro and sanji got stronger in those fights than they were previously


----------



## bil02 (Oct 30, 2022)

T-Bag said:


> Yeah but Zoro and sanji got stronger in those fights than they were previously


Lol you think prior to their Wano powerups,Zoro and sanji were weaker than post Marineford luffy who was worth 400 million?

Subordinate bounties are generally downplayed compared to their captain and we see this too with Cross Guild and Mihawk not dwarfing Buggy in bounty like he would have had if he was a captain.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 30, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Lol you think prior to their Wano powerups,Zoro and sanji were weaker than post Marineford luffy who was worth 400 million?
> 
> Subordinate bounties are generally downplayed compared to their captain and we see this too with Cross Guild and Mihawk not dwarfing Buggy in bounty like he would have had if he was a captain.


Comparing preTS bounties to post TS bounties is unfair imo due to power inflation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Trying to have an honest argument with a Zoro fan is futile.  They're either intellectually dishonest, very stupid, or both.
> 
> It's like expecting a scorpion not to sting.


I once actually read someone saying "zoro was the most strongest on rooftop and he was stronger than luffy"


----------



## Aldren (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Notice how zoro only caused a scar while law managed to have blackbeard on his knees.
> 
> Current law>Awakened wano law>Current zoro> Acoc king fight zoro>RT Law> RT zoro.
> 
> Looks like you're desperate to downplay law because ZKK didn't happen


As if tagging BB and having him roll around in pain is anything extraordinary. Not to mention Law was spamming his awakening moves while BB, as Van said, was going in half cocked.

As for having BB on the floor, you can make whatever case you want for his endurance, but comparing BBs durability with Hybrid Kaido is the real cope to wank Law.

Zoro haters really go to the extreme just to downplay his feats huh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Aldren said:


> As if tagging BB and having him roll around in pain is anything extraordinary. Not to mention Law was spamming his awakening moves while half BB, as Van said, was going in half cocked.
> 
> As for having BB on the floor, you can make whatever case you want for his endurance, but comparing BBs durability with Hybrid Kaido is the real cope to wank Law.
> 
> Zoro haters really go to the extreme just to downplay his feats huh


Ah yes 1 attack and couple of sword clashing with his awakening=spamming.

Except with the fact that zoro's deadmansgame which is far weaker than SW. Was completely nothing for a man who gets 2-3x more damage amplifier. So really blackbeard endured for more than what kaido did.

Who said I am a hater? Absolutely no one here is downplaying his feats it just that zorotards such as you tend to say the wildest shit to get this imaginary example of zoro. He's dog shit and is the 2nd weakest on ROOFTOP.


----------



## Six (Oct 30, 2022)

Sure OP, Zoro's even stronger than Luffy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Six (Oct 30, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law would never be able to tag Zoro with awakening. *He’s lacking too much in haki* and physical stats. Zoro also clearly outshined Law on the rooftop, and while Law confirmed that he already knew awakening before the rooftop, Zoro only got stronger after the rooftop. I don’t understand why people just ignore this all the time.


Let me get this straight, Charlotte Linlin an Emperor and advcoc  user of 40 years can't block awakened Law with her Haki, but Zoro somehow can?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 30, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Yet the story shows Law going all out against Teach and before that failed to flea. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay and, it’s still nowhere near the AP of PW.


----------



## Soba (Oct 30, 2022)

Aldren said:


> As if tagging BB and having him roll around in pain is anything extraordinary. Not to mention Law was spamming his awakening moves while half BB, as Van said, was going in half cocked.
> 
> As for having BB on the floor, you can make whatever case you want for his endurance, but comparing BBs durability with Hybrid Kaido is the real cope to wank Law.
> 
> Zoro haters really go to the extreme just to downplay his feats huh


What feats? You do know that Zoro did absolutely nothing to Kaido or Big Mom, right? You can literally remove all the damage he took from Zoro in Wano and the outcome would be the same. The most impressive and important thing he did on the rooftop was slicing up prometheus and giving Law enough time to save everyone from hakai, that's it. Tatsumakis, Onigiris and Ashuras were all irrelevant in the grand scheme of things, as they did so little damage to Kaido that Luffy would have beaten him with or without them regardless. By his own admission, he couldn't even bring him down on his back, something Luffy managed to do seconds later indicating his superiority. 

Ah, but now you are gonna bring up how that was rooftop Zoro and this new Adv.CoC Zoro is the real deal, well news flash Asura had Adv.CoC in it. And even if it became stronger post King fight, it would not compare to Oden's attack power, meaning it would still be a smaller scar than Oden's. Meaning, we know how Zoro's strongest attack would fare up against a Yonkou, it's not speculation. It's gonna be weaker than Oden's, and if he can't even manage that level of AP he's not doing anything to Kaido or god Forbid Big Mom who has even better durability than him. 

We saw how strong Zoro was in the King fight, where he barely got a win. You bring up bombs and stuff, but refuse to acknowledge that a rested fully healed fresh Zoro was sleeping on the ground after fighting a King who fought Marco for an extended period of time and took a good deal of damage from him. One might even make an argument that if King wasn't tired he could have continued blitzing Zoro and flying around, letting him kill himself via Enma. 

And again, all of Zoro's feats against King would look extremely weaker and worse against someone of Big Mom's caliber, as she's that much stronger than King. We saw how Greenbull dealt with King, Queen and the beast pirate fodders, and how amnesia mom tossed aside Queen. Beating her in a 2v1 fight was a much greater accomplishment than beating King in a 1v1 fight. That is, without even mentioning how she has the best fighting style for handling multiple opponents among all the top tiers via her homies and insane durability, where most people below her level wouldn't even be able to hurt her. And while she falls behind Kaido in endurance, her healing abilities make up for it greatly. 

Current Law is easily matching Gura attacks from Teach, a power that was hyped up to being able to destroy the world. Even casual quakes from preskip BB were shacking and destroying marineford. Now compare this to Zoro being thrown around Onigashima by King and tell me if King is able to do that to him, how is Zoro even gonna clash with a Gura quakes without being completely overpowered? 

As it stands right now Law upper mid diffs Zoro, just because he's superior to him everywhere. The one area Zoro shines at among guys at his level is his AP, and Law easily outclasses him in that seeing PW. His attacks are also more lethal than Zoro's sword swings given how GK and SW destroy a person from the inside and have been proven against not one but top solid top tiers. He's faster than Zoro because he can teleport, he has greater attack range, he's the trickier fighter, he's more versatile and he has a much, much greater stamina than Zoro. Like they aren't even remotely comparable in that department. 

As for portrayal, again it's not even close. Law has always been compared and grouped up with Luffy, got the same bounty as him, took an emperor down like him, was compared to a guardian deity with him, and appeared in their final wano panels together. And now, you got Law fighting off BB, the main contender for final villain. He's clearly shown in a better light than Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Six said:


> Let me get this straight, Charlotte Linlin an Emperor and advcoc  user of 40 years can't block awakened Law with her Haki, but Zoro somehow can?


It's zorostans that have the shittiest logic. How is zoro blocking an intangible item.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> What feats? You do know that Zoro did absolutely nothing to Kaido or Big Mom, right? You can literally remove all the damage he took from Zoro in Wano and the outcome would be the same. The most impressive and important thing he did on the rooftop was slicing up prometheus and giving Law enough time to save everyone from hakai, that's it. Tatsumakis, Onigiris and Ashuras were all irrelevant in the grand scheme of things, as they did so little damage to Kaido that Luffy would have beaten him with or without them regardless. By his own admission, he couldn't even bring him down on his back, something Luffy managed to do seconds later indicating his superiority.
> 
> Ah, but now you are gonna bring up how that was rooftop Zoro and this new Adv.CoC Zoro is the real deal, well news flash Asura had Adv.CoC in it. And even if it became stronger post King fight, it would not compare to Oden's attack power, meaning it would still be a smaller scar than Oden's. Meaning, we know how Zoro's strongest attack would fare up against a Yonkou, it's not speculation. It's gonna be weaker than Oden's, and if he can't even manage that level of AP he's not doing anything to Kaido or god Forbid Big Mom who has even better durability than him.
> 
> ...


Basically this(I did not read a single word and I am just saying this because I think sobahat is never wrong unless he disagrees with me).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Beast said:


> looool well you don’t read the manga.
> 
> Kidd and Law have been solidified as Luffys rivals, go argue with Oda or better yet…. Quit reading OP.
> 
> ...


Reread chapter 589. Since a kid Luffy has wanted to be stronger than anyone else. Law isn’t built like that, he never has been. He and Luffy have a friendly rivalry, but he isn’t a true rival to Luffy. It’s like some of y’all believe he’s gonna become pirate king or even come close.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Six said:


> Sure OP, Zoro's even stronger than Luffy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Reread chapter 589. Since a kid Luffy has wanted to be stronger than anyone else. Law isn’t built like that, he never has been. He and Luffy have a friendly rivalry, but he isn’t a true rival to Luffy. It’s like some of y’all believe he’s gonna become pirate king or even come close.


That isn't what a rival is.

It's when two or more individuals have a goal and are constantly fighting to achieve that. Both law, kidd, and luffy fit that term perfectly.

There is no such thing as a true "rival". Roger had multiple rivals and equals such as whitebeard, shiki, and even garp. Yet he surpassed them all and they were still called his rivals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> He started stomping the shit out of kaido until the fight was almost over.


That is exactly not what happened. Kaido put on a clinic on that rooftop. He was landing and landing and landing attacks on G5 Luffy. You can even count the number of attacks Landed and Kaido is above Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> That is exactly not what happened. Kaido put on a clinic on that rooftop. He was landing and landing and landing attacks on G5 Luffy. You can even count the number of attacks Landed and Kaido is above Luffy.


AH yes, luffy grabs him and makes him have birds a circles around his head. Than proceeds to reflect his own attack at that guy,stretch his eyes and face. Use him as a jumprope, rubberize his body and damages kaido. Than defeats him with a giant big punch.
He started stomping him before chapter 1046 or 1047

Number of hits doesn't change the fact he was still get disrespected and stomped. Kaido isn't above luffy I don't care what type of excuses you can pull out of your asshole, he isn't above him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Empathy (Oct 30, 2022)

Six said:


> Let me get this straight, Charlotte Linlin an Emperor and advcoc  user of 40 years can't block awakened Law with her Haki, but Zoro somehow can?



I’m referring specifically to Puncture Wille. And yeah, Law would never be able to impale Zoro using just his kenjutsu to set it up. Even if he somehow did, Zoro could hit him with Ashura before he can charge it up. Law with his room on his sword can’t use any other abilities or warp.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 30, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Okay and, it’s still nowhere near the AP of PW.



Of course Zoro has 20 - 30 broken bones which hinders his Attack power, even so Law wouldn't be able to open kaidou up for the attack 1v1 or blitz em.

That's why said feat out classes Law's feat of AP.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Oct 30, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I never said that Law never had an opportunity to use awakening on the rooftop.





Empathy said:


> Law wasn’t holding back on the rooftop just *because he didn’t have a chance to use awakening;*


Meaning of because: for that reason; since
Synonym for opportunity: chance


Empathy said:


> I said that they didn’t use it, because they knew it would only exhaust their stamina and not change the outcome unless they were split up first.


No, you said they didn't use it cause they didn't have the chance to use it. I already gave you a scenario where it'd have affected the outcome.

Didn't read past these few lines. You're denying your own words and the words you're denying are still right there.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JoNdule (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> That isn't what a rival is.
> 
> It's when two or more individuals have a goal and are constantly fighting to achieve that. Both law, kidd, and luffy fit that term perfectly.
> 
> There is no such thing as a true "rival". Roger had multiple rivals and equals such as whitebeard, shiki, and even garp. Yet he surpassed them all and they were still called his rivals.


In fact
Roger was actually the one always ahead of His rivals bar Xebec (who was stronger than him pre God valley) & Garp (who peaked also the same time as him)
He peaked before WB, Shiki, BM ,
Became Great Pirate before them too
He (being sick) was the King of that era, became PK although WB was his equal and Shiki his near equal 

Same thing with Luffy here being ahead of Law and Kid yet doesn't mean Law and Kid won't catch up or that they aren't his rivals 

Teach ~ Luffy ( Roger/ Xebec) > Law / Kid (WB/ Shiki)  > Zoro ( Ray) /Sanji

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Turrin (Oct 30, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Of course Zoro has 20 - 30 broken bones which hinders his Attack power, even so Law wouldn't be able to open kaidou up for the attack 1v1 or blitz em.
> 
> That's why said feat out classes Law's feat of AP.


Law was also beat to shit.

Law landed Injection shot on kaidou so I don’t agree

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 30, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Law was also beat to shit.
> 
> Law landed Injection shot on kaidou so I don’t agree



Law failed to pull off what we are discussing right after Zoro feat. 

It's no wonder why Law was in awe at Zoro.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> That isn't what a rival is.
> 
> It's when two or more individuals have a goal and are constantly fighting to achieve that. Both law, kidd, and luffy fit that term perfectly.
> 
> There is no such thing as a true "rival". Roger had multiple rivals and equals such as whitebeard, shiki, and even garp. Yet he surpassed them all and they were still called his rivals.


Blackbeard is Luffy’s true rival in the story. Law is a strong character but let’s be real. He is one of Luffy’s lesser rivals. Comparing him to Whitebeard is a huge stretch. He doesn’t even have conquerors haki. Y’all act like conquerors haki is just some meaningless power in this story. Get real.


Unresponsive said:


> AH yes, luffy grabs him and makes him have birds a circles around his head. Than proceeds to reflect his own attack at that guy,stretch his eyes and face. Use him as a jumprope, rubberize his body and damages kaido. Than defeats him with a giant big punch.
> He started stomping him before chapter 1046 or 1047
> 
> Number of hits doesn't change the fact he was still get disrespected and stomped. Kaido isn't above luffy I don't care what type of excuses you can pull out of your asshole, he isn't above him.


Kaido landed a bunch of Bagua attacks on Luffy repeatedly up until the end. G5 Luffy absolutely did not stomp Kaido. Luffy was getting cracked. To call that a stomp is dishonest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Six (Oct 30, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I’m referring specifically to Puncture Wille. And yeah, Law would never be able to impale Zoro using just his kenjutsu to set it up. Even if he somehow did, Zoro could hit him with Ashura before he can charge it up. Law with his room on his sword can’t use any other abilities or warp.


Not getting into an argument about this nonsense, I just wanted to confirm that  you weren’t implying that Zoro had better Haki than Linlin. Would have been a new, but unsurprising low for you people. Glad this is sorted out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Blackbeard is Luffy’s true rival in the story. Law is a strong character but let’s be real. He is one of Luffy’s lesser rivals. Comparing him to Whitebeard is a huge stretch. He doesn’t even have conquerors haki. Y’all act like conquerors haki is just some meaningless power in this story. Get real.
> 
> Kaido landed a bunch of Bagua attacks on Luffy repeatedly up until the end. G5 Luffy absolutely did not stomp Kaido. Luffy was getting cracked. To call that a stomp is dishonest.


That is based on your opinion and not the actual facts.
Not having conquers haki doesn't change the fact that he still is one of luffys main rivals and nothing will change that. Unless oda does or You lett youself wake up to reality instead of believing your delusional's
Since sabody they've both been fighting to see who is stronger. Even in wano we see how competitive they both are just to see who is stronger.
Conquerors  haki alone is a meaningless power but the advanced version of it is obviously powerful. But of course law wouldn't need this since he had durability negation and can transmit shockwaves inside of ones body even has the power to destroy organs by just one attack.
Not having conquerors haki doesn't change anything at all especially with the fact that garp who may not have it was a top tier same for shiki. And those are both rogers rivals.

Roger main rivals-Garp and Whitebeard
Rogers lesser rivals or not his rivals anymore-Shiki

Luffys main rivals according to what we know and not theories-Law and Kidd.
Luffys rivals according to theories-Law, kidd, akainu, blackbeard, and imu


"He started stomping him before chapter 1046 or 1047"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 30, 2022)

Law and Kid base heads made this man look like an One Piece scholar.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

This video gave me a heart attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fenaker (Oct 30, 2022)

Here’s a collection of all the things Law actually did against Big Mom ( sneak attacks ) 

*> Note : 
there is some merged panels, read them from right to left*

Chapter 1030


*Spoiler*: __ 




Beginning of what we see of the fight. Law Attacks Big Mom who is paying zero attention to him, focusing on Kid. This becomes a theme of the fight


Gets hit by Prometheus, independently.



Ends up on the deck, Big Mom basically unscathed other than a scratch on her face. Anything done here that base Zoro couldn’t? No.







Chapter 1031 and 1032


*Spoiler*: __ 





This is where Awakening comes into play. So at this stage we’ll say this is where KoH Zoro would start fighting as well, both being stamina draining upgrades that they unlocked after the fight.

Law, again, attacks Big Mom from behind while she’s focused on Kid,



It does hurt, but she recovers quickly and is still capable of talking.



It’s actually Kid that lands the stronger attack on her that takes time for her to recover and come back as Bigger Mom.







Any reason to think that if Zoro got to attack Big Mom from behind with a KoH attack (not Dragon Damnation) that it wouldn’t do at least the damage Law did? I say nope.





Chapter 1038


*Spoiler*: __ 





Beaten up a bit by nameless attacks. Nothing Zoro couldn’t take



Again, attacks a Big Mom paying zero attention to him.




Gets back up right after it only to be attacked by Kid.



So, again, if Zoro’s landing an unprotected KoH attack (not Dragon Damnation) on her from behind, it will fuck her up




Chapter 1039


*Spoiler*: __ 





Good hype for Law, Big Mom says his attacks are dangerous. But Big Mom was also shitting herself over base Zoro attacking Kaido on the roof, so eh



Law, once again, attacks from behind while Big Mom is attacking Kid. Combo here, launches a Tact and leaps on her right after




Law tanks the hits. These are also the last hits that Law takes. Impressive, eh, withstanding Hakai level, definitely not.



Lands Puncture Wille. His big attack. At this stage we can swap in Dragin Damnation. Does it blow up the crater in the ground, no, does it still badly fuck up Big Mom, hell yes.



She’s still capable of commanding Misery, the white eyes are very brief and she’s telling Kid to do his worst



That’s Law‘s biggest moment, and again, it’s nothing beyond Zoro. Anyone really going to try and argue he couldn’t take some base CoA punches, or that Dragon Damnation landed on her from behind wouldn’t fuck her up?





Chapter 1040


*Spoiler*: __ 





Here we see the one thing that Zoro cannot do. It’s also really situational and useless in most fights.



He also cuts up Misery, which Zoro could do



And… that’s the end of Law’s role. I really do not see squat puts him above Zoro. He’s certainly got a lot of very situational strengths- he can silence Big Mom, he can make a big crater in the ground. But that can be contrasted with the fact his one vs one attempts were pretty lacking.



 

@Mercurial @TheWiggian @TrolonoaZoro @Yumi Zoro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 7 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Oct 30, 2022)

A lot of Law's hype seems artificial SINCE the usual suspects never acknowledge the circumstantial element of Law's technique that allow him to "compete" with yonkou. 
Vs 
Conventional fighters that overpower their enemies like Luffy, Zoro and dare I say Kid. (Which constitute the people who create tiers, since head on collision pretty much determines the end of every one piece fight) 

At this point I usually just ask them question to get them to say insane stuff and then laugh about it, lol.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 30, 2022)

There are three Type of victory : Absolute Victory, Empty Victory and partial victory.


*Absolute Victory* -  that is Zoro vs King

The Victory is non negociable, you wont find any detail you can use against it. It was a comptelely win.

*Empty Victory*- That is Law and Kidd vs BM. They won the match but not the fight itself.


They failled to put her down even with their ultimate, BM HS them defeated and would have finished them if not for thé team Begging.

The Bombs was the finishing blow.

Even Law and Kidd murst be embarassed knowing this détails they were no match for BM and should have dead.

Some Kidd fans are also aware of this Once they want a Shanks vs Kidd clash were Kidd actualy equal a top tier.


*Partial Victory* - There are arguments for them loosing the fight and they are around same level.

Luffy vs Kaido was far from a Real win but unlike Law and Kidd's it has some merite cause Luffy actualy defeated Kaido in a fight using his own power not a nukes.

Luffy won the final exchange but it could have backfired has Kaido avoided it or survived.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Empathy (Oct 30, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Meaning of because: for that reason; since
> Synonym for opportunity: chance
> 
> No, you said they didn't use it cause they didn't have the chance to use it. I already gave you a scenario where it'd have affected the outcome.
> ...



I meant that didn’t have an opening to his use his biggest Awakening attack, Puncture Wille specifically, and that it wouldn’t affected the outcome even if he did. Law’s smaller awakening moves I sometimes forget are awakening, because they’re not his trump card. If you bothered to read the rest, I provided an explanation for why your made-up scenario doesn’t track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Oct 30, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I meant that didn’t have an opening to use his use his biggest Awakening attack, Puncture Wille, specifically, and that it wouldn’t affected the outcome even if he did. Law’s smaller awakening moves I sometimes forget are awakening, because they’re not his trump card. If you bothered to read the rest, I provided an explanation for why your made-up scenario doesn’t track.


Puncture Wille isn't everything Law's awakening has to offer, why limit it to just that? An attack doesn't need to be a trump card to affect an outcome. Zoro's Flame Rending isn't his trump card but he could affect a situation by cutting Prometheus. He had enough openings to use his Awakening, burden of proof is on you to show that he actually couldn't. Burden of proof is also on you to prove it wouldn't have made a difference.

I'll go through your previous points now

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (Oct 30, 2022)

Empathy said:


> “_Just because Law and Kid didn’t use their awakenings doesn’t mean they were, “holding back,” or not giving it their all. It was affirmed multiple times that the RT5 were fighting just to stay alive on the rooftop and they compared fighting the two of them together as like being in Hell; they had to be split up._


The problem with this is... Law and Kid showing abilities in their Big Mom fight that they could've shown in the Rooftop fight, but didn't, means they were not giving it their all.
Give your all:
*to put all your energy and effort into achieving something *~ MacMillan Dictionary
*to do or give as much as one can to achieve something, to support a cause, etc *~ Merriam-Webster
Due to the fact that they _clearly_ showed that they could do things they could've done on the Rooftop which they didn't, they by default, didn't give their all and held back. Them being in a perilous situation doesn't change that. Ask Oda why he didn't let them display their abilities. Maybe cause he didn't want them revealing it cause they were gonna fight Big Mom, and it'd have been lackluster to reveal it in a 5v2?


Empathy said:


> Law and Kid’s awakenings aren’t power-up modes that give them stat boosts across the board or anything. They’re just techniques that had enough firepower to actually do some real damage to the Yonkou.


You seem to have mistaken Law and Kid's Awakening to Zoro's power up. Law and Kid's Awakening provide more than just increased firepower, they actually provide utilities outside just firepower and stats.


Empathy said:


> But say hypothetically they did decide to use their awakenings on the rooftop; they knew it wouldn’t affect the outcome if the Yonkou weren’t split up.


Let's say you _are_ right (which you aren't, lol) and they knew it wouldn't affect the outcome if the Yonko weren't split. They could still split the Yonko with their Awakenings. A stronger Big Mom(Bigger Mom), who was on guard against Law and Kid, couldn't escape being the target of Assign, couldn't break out of Assign, couldn't overpower Damned Punk, couldn't KO Law with AdCoC punches when he was setting up Puncture Wille. Assign would work on Big Mom if it worked on a serious Bigger Mom, and it would also work on jobbing Dragon and Hybrid Kaido as well. Big Mom also wouldn't be able to overpower it if Bigger Mom couldn't, neither would a jobbing Kaido. Shambles don't work on Yonko? Fine.
-Law drops a huge rock on Big Mom
-Kid Assigns her to the rock
-She can't move
-Law Shambles *the rock *above the ocean
He doesn't even need R• Room, as Kid can canonically overpower her with Damned Punk.
Done. She's out of the battlefield.

You think this can't happen? Open your mind to possibilities and stop looking at only firepower. There's more to battle than AP, lol.


Empathy said:


> Even if Law and Kid concentrated all their awakening combos on just BM like they did in canon, if she stays on the rooftop then she never gets unlucky enough to encounter the plot nukes that ultimately kept her down for good. BM would be heavily damaged, sure, but by then Law and Kid would be completely out of energy and unable to defend themselves like they were left in canon. And that’s just BM alone without Kaidou on the rooftop.


First off, Bigger Mom was the one who took Puncture Wille and Damned Punk. Big Mom already got her ribs and arm broken by their basic Awakening attacks. If they chained Awakening attacks on the Rooftop, without Kaido (like you said), Big Mom doesn't have fodder to steal souls to heal herself after getting her bones broken, so she at best, uses her own lifespan to heal herself AND become Bigger Mom.
Secondly, if Law and Kid chained Awakening attacks on Big Mom while they were on the Rooftop, they'd still be above the ocean, and so, Kid's final move, Damned Punk, renders her out of the fight. They won't even need the bombs.
Thirdly, this Kid doesn't have to deal with the damage from Hawkins hax + Big Mom's attacks in his unguarded state, and this Law doesn't have the fatigue he gained from fighting Big Mom solo while Kid was out of commission (Ope drains stamina)


Empathy said:


> Zoro and Luffy in particular, hadn’t gotten strong enough yet


See what I said. As a Zoro fan, the only thing that matters to you is hitting power.


Empathy said:


> Never mind that Law would never be able to charge PW long enough while taking Kaidou’s blows instead of BM’s;


Bruh, all that gotta happen is Kid chaining Assign + Damned Punk and he keeps jobbing Kaido (Rooftop) down long enough for Law to use Puncture Wille, since even Bigger Mom using AdCoC couldn't overpower either one of them.
Also, why're you under the impression that Law was _charging_ Puncture Wille instead of trying to get the tip of his sword (the part that had the strongest shockwave) as far away as possible from Onigashima lest he blow up the island? We saw the size of the hole the attack made on Onigashima, and saw the increase in size the further along his sword we went.


Empathy said:


> and Law’s SW would just get ultimately shaken off by Kaidou.


It broke Big Mom's bones. As much as we like to meme on Big Mom, don't act like that's not a feat of worth. Kaido not fighting seriously in decades speaks bad about Big Mom, considering they had a 3-day battle, but Big Mom not being that damaged in decades also speaks bad about Kaido. Y'all don't wanna play that game. Kaido hyped Luffy for being able to make him seriously fight, and Big Mom hyped Law and Kid for being able to break her bones cause IT WAS JUST THAT IMPORTANT!


Empathy said:


> They just don’t have the damage output between them to equal everything it took to keep Kaidou down. Law and Kid using their awakenings on the rooftop at best would heavily injury one Yonkou, but not defeat them, while leaving the other one completely fresh while Law and Kid would be left completely helpless and unable to defend themselves


Two current Zoros don't have the damage output to equal everything it took to keep Kaido down.
With Law and Kid's Awakening, Big Mom would've been out of the battle when they planned to get her off Onigashima. R• Room. Damned Punk. She has no answer to either of these. Either of them could've ended her career right there and then. Why didn't they? Plot. Could they do so? Sure could.


Empathy said:


> That’s why they didn’t use it then; because it wouldn’t have changed the outcome if they weren’t split up first and then Law and Kid would be sitting ducks. The Yonkou had to be separated for them to have a chance, which is what was stressed to us in the manga. Not because they were simply, “holding back,” on them.”


No, they didn't use it cause Oda didn't wanna showcase their abilities before their main arc fight. All either of them, especially Law, with his genius intellect, had to do, was use either Damned Punk or R• Room. Do you deny that them doing so during that moment would've removed Big Mom?


Empathy said:


> Law invented his K-Room Silence technique to counter BM’s homies, since he learned his lesson the first time she fell


Headcanon. Complete headcanon, spoken as facts. Again.


Empathy said:


> Zoro outperformed Kid when he had to share a stage with him on the rooftop, and it’s not really debatable. The comparison gets more a lot more subjective and messier when you start doing stuff like comparing performances in a 1v1 against a weaker opponent compared to a 2v1 against a stronger one.


Ah, I see
Kaido outperformed Roger when he had a stage (Oden) to share. A weaker Oden tanked Roger's named attack, yet a stronger one got downed by Kaido's basic nameless one. It's not really debatable. The comparison gets a lot more subjective and messier when you start doing stuff like bringing titles, Vivre Cards, Databooks from more than half the manga ago when Kaido's character wasn't finalized in Oda's mind, instead of comparing them to a mutual opponent.
Do you agree?


Empathy said:


> You missed the point here, too. I’ll refer you to my reply to Baroxio on this one:
> 
> “_The point was contrasting the level of respect the Emperors gave to Zoro’s low or mid-level moves, compared to the lack of fanfare they gave Law’s higher caliber moves. The specific reason they did that is because Zoro’s Haki is a lot better than Law’s, which is what they were acknowledging, not the actual danger of a low-level technique. Haki is the language that Admirals and Emperors all speak with. A Haki deficit is a lot more of a bigger deal than is given credit for around here.”_


Gimme a panel of Whitebeard dominating Marineford cause of his Haki and not cause of his DF.
On a serious note, Zoro only got "fanfare" from Dragon Blaze and Big Mom attributed it to Enma, while Kaido mentioned "strange Haki"; and Ashura in some way.


Empathy said:


> Law was knocking Kaidou off his rhythm with his hit-and-run stuff off of distractions. The moment Law was alone with no distraction, Kaidou dropped him as soon he felt like it.


Kaido drops anyone once he feels like it.  Not to mention he specifically used Thunder Bagua on Law. Kaido acknowledged Law's abilities. That's what Kaido said, and that's what I believe. What'd Zoro get with his strongest? Something something "You've done enough".


Empathy said:


> The Samurai specifically were not able to open up Kaidou’s old scar, while Zoro gave him a new one. I explained in my reply to Mr. Popo how aCoA was workaround to circumvent Kaidou’s scales.


That's not the point.
_You_ were the one talking about Zoro cutting Kaido's scales like it's some unreachable unachievable thing when Samurai did it. Whether they scarred him or not, they did cut his scales, just not deep enough to leave a scar, again, just like Zoro(before Ashura). The only time Zoro left a scar was when he used AdCoC.
Zoro _cutting_ Kaido's scales doesn't show his superiority over Law and Kid cause they don't even use cutting attacks. If cutting his scales is supposed to portray him above Law and Kid, then he was above Luffy too cause Luffy didn't cut Kaido's scales. Killer was above Luffy, Law, and Kid as well. Lest I forget, the Samurai were above them too.


Empathy said:


> You read this page wrong, too. Go back and look at it again. Kaidou hit both Zoro and Law with the same TB, and Zoro was the one who took it first and softened the blow in front of Law. Kaidou also brushes Law aside with a single, casual unnamed swing right before dusting him with TB as well.


I didn't read any page wrong.
-Zoro calls out to Kaido, prepping his ultimate technique, Kaido uses basic nameless club swings, without AdCoC.
-Law calls out Kaido, Kaido doesn't give him a chance to do anything and rushed at him not just with a named attack, but with AdCoC as well. Zoro happened to be in-between Law and Kaido, but Kaido's reaction to them both in the same exact scenario, shows how he sees them both.
Not everything is a Zoro feat. Zoro was just collateral damage in Kaido's charge to Law.


Empathy said:


> “_Soon.” _He took a partial hit that Zoro (who had already taken Hakai) soaked for him, and yet Kid had time to confront Hawkins with Killer, rescue Nami and Usopp, and still had to start the fight against BM on his own for a while, because Law showed up late. They all have CoO and can sense where in the castle a strong aura like BM’s would be; Law’s the one with the ability to teleport, and yet Kid got to her way faster than he did.


I have to ask, how do you think Zoro got to the lower floors? _Kidd_ took him there? Or Killer? Or _Luffy_? It's almost like teleporting would be the best way to transport someone whose bones are broken and could die, since the teleporter has Observation Haki to sense where his teammates are, and he was closest to the patient.


Empathy said:


> It’s beause Law needed a lot more time to recover from just a partial hit from *casual Kaidou.*


I love this.
Casual "AdCoC Thunder Bagua" Kaido went after Law when he was called out.
That means the Kaido that faced Ashura Zoro is even worse than casual, cause he used NEITHER of these things.
Now, if you will, please don't hype up Zoro "overpowering" less-than-casual Kaido in CQC again.

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 30, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> Law 's so called 'deadly' internal attacks haven't seriously damaged any character yet lol..not even Doffy. He has shitty haki and ap as well. He is by far one of the most wanked OP characters


Ah yes rupturing multiple characters organs=Not deadly.

You might as well say getting your head blown away and heart stabbed multiple times is also not deadly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 30, 2022)

He's well hyped.


----------



## bil02 (Oct 31, 2022)

Six said:


> Not getting into an argument about this nonsense, I just wanted to confirm that  you weren’t implying that Zoro had better Haki than Linlin. Would have been a new, but unsurprising low for you people. Glad this is sorted out.


Other than your personal headcannon of Lilin's coc haki,mind to give us her feats with it or even straightup her wano haki feats?

Just going by feats,Lilin's attacks have one of the lowest AP in the entirety of the war,all rooftop 5 tanked them left and right with next to no damage,but Lilin coc haki should be somehow propped when the only person it downed was page1.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Law failed to pull off what we are discussing right after Zoro feat.
> 
> It's no wonder why Law was in awe at Zoro.


Law did land a move on Kaidou right after that with injection shot.


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Law did land a move on Kaidou right after that with injection shot.



Nope Law landed an injection shot while Zoro was attacking Big Moms homie. Kaidou was focused on attacking Zoro.

Once Zoro used asura and collapsed Law had to shake off the amazement and awe   only failed to do anything when he was faced against kaidou 1v1 with no distractions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Nope Law landed an injection shot while Zoro was attacking Big Moms homie. Kaidou was focused on attacking Zoro.
> 
> Once Zoro used asura and collapsed Law had to shake off the amazement and awe   only failed to do anything when he was faced against kaidou 1v1 with no distractions.


Law also lands Gama Knife while Kaidou is attacking him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Law also lands Gama Knife while Kaidou is attacking him



blind siding kaidou is one thing confronting kaidou with his full attention is something to be respected.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> blind siding kaidou is one thing confronting kaidou with his full attention is something to be respected.


Kaidou attacks Law and then he hits him with Gama Knife. It wasn’t a blind side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Kaidou attacks Law and then he hits him with Gama Knife. It wasn’t a blind side



Sorry bruh but it's still meh because Law wasn't even in a state like Zoro was...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Oct 31, 2022)

Bro arguing gamma knife vs dragon Kaido when Hybrid Kaido literally stopped Law on his track by speaking loudly to him. LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Sorry bruh but it's still meh because Law wasn't even in a state like Zoro was...


I don’t think Zoro’s state effected him much as he willed himself through the Pain anyway.


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I don’t think Zoro’s state effected him much as he willed himself through the Pain anyway.



No. . . not in the slightest. 

No one preforms good with broken bones, let alone 20-30 the. Turrin thats some logic on the level of @Unresponsive 

You are better then that.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> No. . . not in the slightest.
> 
> No one preforms good with broken bones, let alone 20-30 the. Turrin thats some logic on the level of @Unresponsive
> 
> You are better then that.


In One Piece they do. Look at Luffy who was near death multiple times in the series and still performed close to his peak


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> In One Piece they do. Look at Luffy who was near death multiple times in the series and still performed close to his peak



Lmao 20-30 broken bones man isn't helping Zoro perform any better or close to his best. 

Come on man. . . .that's a major reach.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Lmao 20-30 broken bones man isn't helping Zoro perform any better or close to his best.
> 
> Come on man. . . .that's a major reach.


No one is saying he performs better, but if Law can perform his strongest move after getting beaten down by a Yonko; then so can Zoro. It’s unlikely that there is a big difference in Zoro’s performance


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> No one is saying he performs better, but if Law can perform his strongest move after getting beaten down by a Yonko; then so can Zoro. It’s unlikely that there is a big difference in Zoro’s performance



are you saying Law could have done what Zoro could have done if placed in the same situation and state?


----------



## Turrin (Oct 31, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> are you saying Law could have done what Zoro could have done if placed in the same situation and state?


Yes. Because Law was beaten to shit by BM and still managed to keep going with PW.


----------



## Oda Report (Oct 31, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yes. Because Law was beaten to shit by BM and still managed to keep going with PW.



Yet Law was in the same situation vs kaidou trying to save Zoro and Laws efforts didn't amount to anything close to what Zoro done in the moment before while not having 20-30 broken bones. . . . .That was Zoros feat alone.


----------



## deltaniner (Nov 1, 2022)

The best thing about Zoro Legion is how blatant and unsubtle they are in their favoritism. They don't even try to hide how big fanboys they are. This makes it easy to know when they're talking out of their ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Nov 1, 2022)

At this point zoro vs ah3 should be banned from the battledome lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2022)

Law>Katakuri>Zorro until proven otherwise

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Aldren (Nov 1, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> At this point zoro vs ah3 should be banned from the battledome lol


It's sad to see how desperate these Zoro haters are. Even trying to outright ban any form of discussion simply to push their agenda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fel1x (Nov 1, 2022)

Zoro and legion exists
people make "Law is overhyped" threads

ah, well, actually I can see why

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 1, 2022)

Aldren said:


> It's sad to see how desperate these Zoro haters are. Even trying to outright ban any form of discussion simply to push their agenda.



Bro Law is top tier tho

Dont you see how Law is going all out while using his Trump card awakening vs a Teach who has yet to even try.


----------



## Soba (Nov 1, 2022)

So let me get this straight.. Zoro who got wrecked is somehow skysplitting all of a sudden and Law who's fighting and so far wrecking the final villain sucks for some reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 1, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> So let me get this straight.. Zoro who got wrecked is somehow skysplitting all of a sudden and Law who's fighting and so far wrecking the final villain sucks for some reason



Law wrecked Teach?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soba (Nov 1, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Law wrecked Teach?


Who's dealt more dmg so far


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 1, 2022)

Law > zoro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Nov 1, 2022)

Aldren said:


> It's sad to see how desperate these Zoro haters are. Even trying to outright ban any form of discussion simply to push their agenda.


Zoro is my favorite straw hat


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

Steven said:


> Law>Katakuri>Zorro until proven otherwise


I don't know about kata>zoro. But you can make an argument since katakuri if faster, has a logic affect time function, and even future sight. Say what you want about his durability but his stamina and endurance is vastly superior to zoro's and kings combined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

JoNdule said:


> Even if Bombs kept her down
> BM is vastly above King
> Beating King won't even make you impressive as Beating BM 2v1 with bombs or not.
> An admiral washed King and queen + fodders at once easily.
> ...


Knowing how desperate the legion is they will most likely say "2 fresh calamities>BM" just so they can wank zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Zoro is my favorite straw hat


Pts zoro used to be my top 5 now hes 9th place for me imo.
I still hate nami
1.Luffy
2.Sanji
3.Franky
4.Usopp
5.Brook
6.Jinbei
7.Choppa
8.Robin
9.Zoro
10.Random marine fodder
11.All filler characters
100.Nami

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> No one preforms good with broken bones, let alone 20-30 the. Turrin thats some logic on the level of @Unresponsive


If you're going to mention me at least try to realize why I said it. But once again that is impossible for someone like you since you never try to actually understand anyone and when you actually do you try to shift the argument so it can fit your narrative.


----------



## Sieves (Nov 1, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> A lot of Law's hype seems artificial SINCE the usual suspects never acknowledge the circumstantial element of Law's technique that allow him to "compete" with yonkou.
> Vs
> Conventional fighters that overpower their enemies like Luffy, Zoro and dare I say Kid. (Which constitute the people who create tiers, since head on collision pretty much determines the end of every one piece fight)
> 
> At this point I usually just ask them question to get them to say insane stuff and then laugh about it, lol.


Laws fruit is a modifying fruit. There’s nothing “circumstantial” about his abilities. He can modify as needed within ROOM so because he uses his brain he has an answer for every situation (barring plot induced stupidity). Look what he easily did to Trebol even after his arm got sawed off. It’s a creativity fruit just like Luffy. People just have a bias for conventional fighting, which Law can do too, R.I.P Misery.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Law is going all out while using his Trump card awakening vs a Teach who has yet to even try.


HMMMMMM Kind of reminds me of a specific panel in chapter 1010.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 1, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If you're going to mention me at least try to realize why I said it.



I realized it was stupid and still consider it stupid. Hence why I pointed you out.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

Sieves said:


> Laws fruit is a modifying fruit. There’s nothing “circumstantial” about his abilities. He can modify as needed within ROOM so because he uses his brain he has an answer for every situation (barring plot induced stupidity). Look what he easily did to Trebol even after his arm got sawed off. It’s a creativity fruit just like Luffy. People just have a bias for conventional fighting, which Law can do too, R.I.P Misery.


When it comes to anyone who isn't in the straw hats or someone with some type of cool title. They're doomed to be downplayed

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sieves (Nov 1, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Bro arguing gamma knife vs dragon Kaido when Hybrid Kaido literally stopped Law on his track by speaking loudly to him. LOL


Kaido did such a good job stopping Law in his tracks, too. Law was a load of trouble and if Kaido hadn’t stopped Law he would’ve left the roof top and been able to assist Kid in dumping the beast pirates Allied partner into a vat of magma. Kaido was so smart not to let Law leave and end him on the roof. It was incredible when Kaido screamed out to Law “I am the strongest creature so you’re dead meat son,” and chopped Law’s head off. Law, Luffy, Zoro, kinemon, mr cp0 Guernica, are all dead…. oh wait….


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Nov 1, 2022)

Sieves said:


> Laws fruit is a modifying fruit. There’s nothing “circumstantial” about his abilities. He can modify as needed within ROOM so because he uses his brain he has an answer for every situation (barring plot induced stupidity). Look what he easily did to Trebol even after his arm got sawed off. It’s a creativity fruit just like Luffy. People just have a bias for conventional fighting, which Law can do too, R.I.P Misery.


You don't think that to utilize Kroom he sacrifices his ROOM?
Which in turn makes him very static and liable to get beat down.

and this. Only time Law saw himself head on vs a yonkou by himself at the rooftop, doesn't get an attack off LOL. 

The other time his tech got no sold by a casual gura wipe, LMAO. 


Law = poverty when fighting top tiers on his lonesome,


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> *Absolute Victory* - that is Zoro vs King
> 
> The Victory is non negociable, you wont find any detail you can use against it. It was a comptelely win.


Marco kissed king and told him if he lets zoro win he would heal him up. Then he pretended to play dead  You may call that an absolute victory but I call it a empty and disgraceful victory.


----------



## Ars?ne (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't ever want Zoro fans winning but at this point I'm praying on Law's downfall. He top 5 characters already he got enough.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

Ars?ne said:


> at this point I'm praying on Law's downfall.


Just say you're a zoro stan in disguise.


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 1, 2022)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> You don't think that to utilize Kroom he sacrifices his ROOM?
> Which in turn makes him very static and liable to get beat down.
> 
> and this. Only time Law saw himself head on vs a yonkou by himself at the rooftop, doesn't get an attack off LOL.
> ...


Of course he doesn't because this time kaido is actually on guard and uses an attack since he doesn't want his organs to get ruptured again by the man who did it the first time.

That isn't a casual quake punch. We've actually seen a casual quake punch from whitebeard and never has he even used both air cracking+vibration bubbles+haki.

Stop trying to discredit law's feats just so you can wank zoro to the ends of the earth.
It was a normal clash, blackbeard had to actually use a devil fruit attack while law just expanded his sword using kroom .
When it has a bubble that means he is sending vibrations. Mixed with there being the crack effect just shows that this attack is not just any casual attack. If it only had the vibration bubble then it would've been a casual attack.

Next chapter we're going to see blackbeard use both of his devil fruits alongside his haki. So law will be at a disadvantage but if he keeps up regardless of it, you zoro stans are going to try everything in your power to discredit the feat like you guys usually do when law or kidd shows crazy feats.

He already damaged two yonkos and is fighting someone who can cancel dfs.  Man I hope it happens just so I can see how you guys will try to cope. Either way I am satisfied with the feats he has shown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soba (Nov 2, 2022)

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck it's probably a duck. It's not really that much different for Law if you think about it 

If he fights stronger opponents than Zoro, has better feats than Zoro, gets better portrayal than Zoro and is rivaling stronger character than Zoro he's most likely stronger than Zoro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yes. Because Law was beaten to shit by BM and still managed to keep going with PW.


Even Law doesn’t believe this. The shocked look on his face says it all.

General damage is different than a bunch of broken bones. Zoro couldn’t move and immediately required a body cast. Law was up and moving after the Big Mom fight. He was even awake during Momo’s speech.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Even Law doesn’t believe this. The shocked look on his face says it all.
> 
> General damage is different than a bunch of broken bones. Zoro couldn’t move and immediately required a body cast. Law was up and moving after the Big Mom fight. He was even awake during Momo’s speech.


If you don’t think Law has broken bones from BM, idk what to say to you considering his crew thought Law was going to die twice in that fight


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 2, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck it's probably a duck. It's not really that much different for Law if you think about it
> 
> If he fights stronger opponents than Zoro, has better feats than Zoro, gets better portrayal than Zoro and is rivaling stronger character than Zoro he's most likely stronger than Zoro


Fanverse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 2, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> If he fights stronger opponents than Zoro, has better feats than Zoro, gets better portrayal than Zoro and is rivaling stronger character than Zoro he's most likely stronger than Zoro


Do you actually think this simple explanation is going to make sense to a zoro stan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soba (Nov 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Do you actually think this simple explanation is going to make sense to a zoro stan


A man can dream 


(notice how Zoro isn't fighting BB in this panel   )


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 2, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> I realized it was stupid and still consider it stupid. Hence why I pointed you out.



"The reason I brought it up, was due to  zoro was in an extreme condition.
He literally said himself that due to him about to hit his limit he was able to put everything into that attack.
Which brings us back to the two statements "Haki blooms in extreme conditions".
Which he later unlocks adv coc. 
WHICH YOU STILL DIDN'T UNDERstand.

Being in that condition aided him and helped him use his strongest attack. 

Haki=Strength


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 2, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> A man can dream
> 
> 
> (notice how Zoro isn't fighting BB in this panel   )



  Notice how they're trying to run away from blackbeard. Luffy already redeemed himself in marineford but zoro and nami ran away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soba (Nov 2, 2022)

F it I'll say it 

Law has stronger haki than Zoro

.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 2, 2022)

SobaHat said:


> F it I'll say it
> 
> Law has stronger haki than Zoro
> 
> .


Rest in peace to SobaHat. After saying the brave words none of the lawbros dared to say. His house was shortly raided after, they stole all of his possessions and beat him up. After that they crushed his fingers and paralyzed him. They stole so much that they even stripped him of his emotions. It was nice knowing someone who used logic but this time he truly went too far.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ShWanks (Nov 2, 2022)

Aldren said:


> You mean Law + Kid + Nukes are responsible for taking out a yonkou. Big emphasis on the Nukes
> 
> Zoro struggled against the Lunarian race ability due to his ignorance of said ability. And of course, Zoro haters will ignore how he had to fight to control Enma, in the middle of his battle against King. King got 3 shot by Zoro, after figuring out said ability and managing to get enma under control.
> 
> ...


Even if that's the case put two Kings in that situation in place of Kid & Law & I gurantee they'd still get low diffed at worst. The shows the obvious difference in strength.

At best Zoro just reached Law's level after the powerup.


----------

